# An addiction?????



## LUVLEE (Nov 20, 2011)

Just wondering how many hours spent knitting before we are called addicts, I only have about three hours a day to knit but neighbors say i must be a knitting addict to spend that much time knitting. I also sew for that amount of time too and they think I have become a craft slave. I enjoy my hobbies and will keep doing them regardless. Their hobbies are coffee groups, card get togethers and bingo, none of the things I like. I love my peaceful time at home, so relaxing. What do you think friends? This forum is wonderful, as all of you are with all your help and great comments. Love and hugs.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Whatever floats *your* boat! I could not imagine being without my knitting needles. For me, it is meditative, relaxing, challenging, productive and just plain enjoyable. For me, it can also be a social event since I do meet friends to knit as well as all the time at home. There are other fiber arts thatvI also enjoy. We all have our priorities and favorite pastimes. Yes, I am addicted - but I wouldn't have it any other way. We all make a choice about how to spend our time and my only wish os that I had MORE time. Enjoy! Enjoy! Enjoy!


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

habit, compulsion, dependence, need, obsession, craving, infatuation
Yep, I'm obsessed. Gotta have my hands busy creating something at *least* 3-4 hours a day, but 8-10hrs is my preferred time.
When I can't get to my craft (not particular as to which one), I *really* miss it.


----------



## LUVLEE (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks DREAMWEAVER, I agree with you and will not change my habit. Thanks and God bless.


----------



## LUVLEE (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks TBIBBS, I'm with you.


----------



## Uyvonne (Dec 18, 2011)

I have knitted every day for about the last 30 years. I knit everywhere, on the train, at the airport, in the Dr. office, doesn't matter. People see me knitting and say, "I don't have the patience to do that." I tell them that I don't have the patience not knit. I hate to waste time waiting for others.


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Yes, I guess I'm addicted too, but don't care. I love the crafts I do whether it's knitting, cross-stitch, painting or scrapbooking. I like to go out and meet up with friends too but I like even better my time at home, just enjoying myself. When my kids were young I never had any time to do much more than cook and clean, now I'm making up for it. Don't worry about what your friends say, it's up to you how you live your life. As long as you aren't hurting someone else, enjoy it how you want.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

I have been knitting for 2 years now and find it very relaxing. I too take my knitting everywhere I go, except out to dinner at a nice restaurant and church. I wish I could knit while on a train or in the car, motion is an issue for me. I think an 'addiction' to knitting or any other craft (am an avid reader as well) is far better than some of the more destructive addictions out there.


----------



## LUVLEE (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks UYVONNE I feel much better already.


----------



## LUVLEE (Nov 20, 2011)

JADncey, I feel the same way as you do, after raising 6 children time was never for me, now it's my turn.Thanks for your comments. Hugs!!!


----------



## Sallyannie (Jan 4, 2012)

I would rather have your hobbies than theirs, definitely


----------



## LUVLEE (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks flockie, these were almost the same comments I made to a neighbor when she labeled me a knit addict.


----------



## Farrelly (Dec 12, 2011)

Addiction is when you have to do it to be normal. when one is really addicted there is no pleasure just pain and discomfort when you cannot do it. I hope no one here is addicted. I for one knit and spin a lot and it is always giving me pleasure. When I have to do it and yet I get no pleasure from it then I would consider myself addicted. Instead I celebrate that I have such a wonderful hobby and my friends are glad I do.


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

recently resumed knitting after a 15 year rest..I still remember the lovely mindless knitting, really liked that. Now am working on a lace shawl..as soon as it turns mindless. mistakes creep in...I have had some non productive habits..reading ( well it can be edifying..but many times was not) and watching TV ( turned to this when eyes protested the reading )...I vote for a productive hobby..and knitting is productive..the results useful! 

Just be careful of repetitive motion disorder; if it hurts..stop before you have to rest from knitting for many many months...to get around this I am soon going to try a new technique..Portuguese Knitting ..continental is also better than the "throwing" method..but even that is iffy for me. Until then the knitting time is rationed to preserve my hand function.


----------



## LUVLEE (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks SALLYANNIE, I agree. All the comments are making me feel so good, I felt kind of down and I certainly am not about to stop something I love doing. Hugs!!


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Sometimes I just think people who don't know the joy of knitting, et al, are the ones who put labels on those of us who do. Luvlee, you just keep on enjoying your addiction.


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

I guess the only other comment I have to make is that the mind ( meaning your mind, as well as mine) likes to have something to focus on..the mind tends to get into "ruts" where it wants to keep doing what it was doing. How wonderful it is to find something useful and productive to occupy the mind instead of useless activities..like gossip, worrying, and endlessly revisiting past mistakes. These being useless and possibly destructive occupations for the mind.


----------



## LUVLEE (Nov 20, 2011)

FARELLY, thanks so much, I also have several lady friends that I enjoy spending time with, we share patterns, work together on trying new projects ( some patterns are difficult ) I've been knitting for quite a while but nothing complicated as some of our friends on KP do, I've been doing easy things but I'm going to try a more difficult pattern, if I run into trouble I will come running to KP. Everyone is making me feel better with their comments. Love and thanks.


----------



## LUVLEE (Nov 20, 2011)

flockie said:


> Sometimes I just think people who don't know the joy of knitting, et al, are the ones who put labels on those of us who do. Luvlee, you just keep on enjoying your addiction.


Thanks dear!!!


----------



## LUVLEE (Nov 20, 2011)

Northernrobin said:


> I guess the only other comment I have to make is that the mind ( meaning your mind, as well as mine) likes to have something to focus on..the mind tends to get into "ruts" where it wants to keep doing what it was doing. How wonderful it is to find something useful and productive to occupy the mind instead of useless activities..like gossip, worrying, and endlessly revisiting past mistakes. These being useless and possibly destructive occupations for the mind.


Dear friend, Oh!! how I love your comment. Thanks so much.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

I love our hobbies at least when we are finished we have something to show for it.To each his own but if I am addicted I am in good company. Knit on sista .


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Sometimes, I think people should just mind their own business. If knitting makes you feel good and it harms no one, why shouldn't you knit as frequently and as long you feel like? Why people JUST HAVE TO MAKE UNFAVORABLE COMMENTS allatime? Live and let live. Do crafts if you want; or yoga; or talk on the phone; or ......whatever. If it hurts nobody, I got nothing bad to say about it at all, and THAT'S MY LAST WORD!


----------



## Julie121 (Nov 29, 2011)

How many of these people making "addict" comments are tv addicts? I am assuming that your hobbies do not interfer with your daily life. You have found something that you truly enjoy and has a beautiful rewarding end to it. Would horseback riding be called addictive if it were done three hours a day? I think that everything is relative and just keep the joy in what you are doing. People love to judge and are afraid of what they do not understand. Hopefully one day they will find something that they love to do to occupy their time.


----------



## Julie121 (Nov 29, 2011)

How many of these people making "addict" comments are tv addicts? I am assuming that your hobbies do not interfer with your daily life. You have found something that you truly enjoy and has a beautiful rewarding end to it. Would horseback riding be called addictive if it were done three hours a day? I think that everything is relative and just keep the joy in what you are doing. People love to judge and are afraid of what they do not understand. Hopefully one day they will find something that they love to do to occupy their time.


----------



## chrshnsen (Nov 7, 2011)

not only do you get to enjoy your hobby, but you have an actual thing when you are done. A scarf or sweater or washcloth. What do they have when they are done playing cards? Make some really nice stuff for yourself and wear it around them.


----------



## wreni (Dec 6, 2011)

Addiction, not!

When I knit I chant and chanting is like a Mantra; the repetitiveness is much like Buddhist meditation that transports me to a zone of well-being outside all external cares and concerns. I'm pretty sure that if we had electrodes placed on our heads and had lab work monitored it would be found that knitters have higher levels of Dopamine although I don't know of any such experiment to date. 

Knitting is creation and produces beautiful, utilitarian products and is ever so much more intellectual than shouting Bingo!


----------



## LUVLEE (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks so much. you are a dear.


----------



## LUVLEE (Nov 20, 2011)

glnwhi said:


> I love our hobbies at least when we are finished we have something to show for it.To each his own but if I am addicted I am in good company. Knit on sista .


Thanks so much you are a dear. I certainly will.


----------



## LUVLEE (Nov 20, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> Sometimes, I think people should just mind their own business. If knitting makes you feel good and it harms no one, why shouldn't you knit as frequently and as long you feel like? Why people JUST HAVE TO MAKE UNFAVORABLE COMMENTS allatime? Live and let live. Do crafts if you want; or yoga; or talk on the phone; or ......whatever. If it hurts nobody, I got nothing bad to say about it at all, and THAT'S MY LAST WORD!


Thanks for your comment, yes knitting also sewing helps me to relax, I'm a go -go person all the time around the house so putting some of the work for another day my hobbies helps me and I love to be creative and just enjoy time to myself. Hugs!!!


----------



## LUVLEE (Nov 20, 2011)

Julie121 said:


> How many of these people making "addict" comments are tv addicts? I am assuming that your hobbies do not interfer with your daily life. You have found something that you truly enjoy and has a beautiful rewarding end to it. Would horseback riding be called addictive if it were done three hours a day? I think that everything is relative and just keep the joy in what you are doing. People love to judge and are afraid of what they do not understand. Hopefully one day they will find something that they love to do to occupy their time.


Thank you for the kind comment, so mamy people have helped me. I love you all.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Hello LUVLEE, you keep all yor wonderful knitting going and dont take any notice of what people say.Myself i knit, spin, sew and different types of needle work i get up very early mornings and i start knitting from then on my husband never complains he always says as long as i am happy he is happy.Take care and enjoy the things you like.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Hello LUVLEE, you keep all yor wonderful knitting going and dont take any notice of what people say.Myself i knit, spin, sew and different types of needle work i get up very early mornings and i start knitting from then on my husband never complains he always says as long as i am happy he is happy.Take care and enjoy the things you like.


----------



## LUVLEE (Nov 20, 2011)

chrshnsen said:


> not only do you get to enjoy your hobby, but you have an actual thing when you are done. A scarf or sweater or washcloth. What do they have when they are done playing cards? Make some really nice stuff for yourself and wear it around them.


I am already looking for a easy shawl to make for myself and I will do just that I will wear it. W e are having a woman's trade show in late Feb. and I have a booth with my craft work for sale and I know my two neighbors who think I'm a knitting addict will be there to browse. I want to do my shawl for that day. These two neighbors are nice but they don't like to see people make something that they can't do. TV soaps are their thing and thats ok with me. I WILL KEEP ON CRAFTING!! Thanks dear.


----------



## LUVLEE (Nov 20, 2011)

wreni said:


> Addiction, not!
> 
> When I knit I chant and chanting is like a Mantra; the repetitiveness is much like Buddhist meditation that transports me to a zone of well-being outside all external cares and concerns. I'm pretty sure that if we had electrodes placed on our heads and had lab work monitored it would be found that knitters have higher levels of Dopamine although I don't know of any such experiment to date.
> 
> Knitting is creation and produces beautiful, utilitarian products and is ever so much more intellectual than shouting Bingo!


Absolutely, thanks so much.


----------



## LUVLEE (Nov 20, 2011)

amudaus said:


> Hello LUVLEE, you keep all yor wonderful knitting going and dont take any notice of what people say.Myself i knit, spin, sew and different types of needle work i get up very early mornings and i start knitting from then on my husband never complains he always says as long as i am happy he is happy.Take care and enjoy the things you like.


AMUDAUS, thanks and my husband says the same thing to me ,you are happy doing your hobbies so be happy and just relax, you worked hard in your young years raising a family and now it's your time, don't worry about those who have nothing to do, they are just envious, so dear amudaus you have made me feel so good with your comment. Hugs!!!!!


----------



## NJgardengal (Feb 23, 2011)

Addiction is when something consumes your life to the exclusion of healthy things.

As long as your yarn work is nurturing your spirit, it is not an addiction.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

so, what's their point???? you're not using really loud knitting needles, are you? or you yarn.... is it crinkling loudly as you whip from one project to another? lol..... this is the WRONG group to come to for advice on how much is too much.... have a good time.... i knit, quilt, sew clothing and garden.... and am addicted to all.... and i don't think my neighbors are irritated......who knows?


----------



## Christi (Feb 3, 2011)

LUVLEE said:


> Just wondering how many hours spent knitting before we are called addicts, I only have about three hours a day to knit but neighbors say i must be a knitting addict to spend that much time knitting. I also sew for that amount of time too and they think I have become a craft slave. I enjoy my hobbies and will keep doing them regardless. Their hobbies are coffee groups, card get togethers and bingo, none of the things I like. I love my peaceful time at home, so relaxing. What do you think friends? This forum is wonderful, as all of you are with all your help and great comments. Love and hugs.


My response to the neighbors would be "BITE ME." They don't ask for your permission to do the activities they choose so why care what they think or say. Sorry, it may sound harsh but I hate when other people make you feel bad cause you don't conform to their little world. Just my opinion though.
I find the knitting and crocheting more constructive anyway.


----------



## LUVLEE (Nov 20, 2011)

NJgardengal said:


> Addiction is when something consumes your life to the exclusion of healthy things.
> 
> As long as your yarn work is nurturing your spirit, it is not an addiction.


Thanks it does turture my spirit and I am so blessed for that talent.


----------



## LUVLEE (Nov 20, 2011)

deemail said:


> so, what's their point???? you're not using really loud knitting needles, are you? or you yarn.... is it crinkling loudly as you whip from one project to another? lol..... this is the WRONG group to come to for advice on how much is too much.... have a good time.... i knit, quilt, sew clothing and garden.... and am addicted to all.... and i don't think my neighbors are irritated......who knows?


HI deemail, oh! I'm so happy with your comment and yes I'm going to craft as long as my hands and eyes work, it's my stress relief, I am surrounded by yarn and fabric etc. and intend to stay that way whether my two neighbors think I spend too much time knitting and sewing. I must say they never refused a knitted or sewing item given to them for a gift. I got the biggest compliment on how talented I was. So I will keep on doing what I love an spend as much time as I can doing it. Hugs!!!


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

:wink: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :wink:


----------



## LUVLEE (Nov 20, 2011)

Christi said:


> LUVLEE said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering how many hours spent knitting before we are called addicts, I only have about three hours a day to knit but neighbors say i must be a knitting addict to spend that much time knitting. I also sew for that amount of time too and they think I have become a craft slave. I enjoy my hobbies and will keep doing them regardless. Their hobbies are coffee groups, card get togethers and bingo, none of the things I like. I love my peaceful time at home, so relaxing. What do you think friends? This forum is wonderful, as all of you are with all your help and great comments. Love and hugs.
> ...


Thanks dear, so many have sent me comments and tonight I feel so much better. KP is wonderful, such great friends. Much love


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

i agree with all of you, its our lives, but freinds?? who complain about my habits are the first to ask for the finched product hugs to all of you


----------



## LUVLEE (Nov 20, 2011)

nan-ma said:


> i agree with all of you, its our lives, but freinds?? who complain about my habits are the first to ask for the finched product hugs to all of you


You are so right, happens to a lot of us. Keep on knitting!!!!


----------



## westpond (Aug 2, 2011)

I agree with you Uyvonne, I hate to wait with nothing to do. If I forget my knitting, I usually have to wait for a long time, when I do bring it the time seems to go by very quickly!! Joyce


----------



## Reanne (Aug 12, 2011)

There could certainly be far worse things to be addicted to, so crafts are mine.


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Hope you don't think this is a cop out but I agree with all your sentiments - tonight I'm cheesed off because my part time job ( so I can knit for the other times ) has changed and I have a terribly timetable, bitsy first thing in the morning bitsy last thing in the afternoon. 

But my positive creative healthy addiction will surely guide me to use opportunites to pull out my knitting and go public!!

Perhaps I'll find a park!!! But not in 104 degrees. Tashi

PS Invite your critics to join your addiction!!


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

LUVLEE said:


> Just wondering how many hours spent knitting before we are called addicts, I only have about three hours a day to knit but neighbors say i must be a knitting addict to spend that much time knitting. I also sew for that amount of time too and they think I have become a craft slave. I enjoy my hobbies and will keep doing them regardless. Their hobbies are coffee groups, card get togethers and bingo, none of the things I like. I love my peaceful time at home, so relaxing. What do you think friends? This forum is wonderful, as all of you are with all your help and great comments. Love and hugs.


I go to bed at 6:30 and get up at 3 or 3:30 and people laugh at me, too. But I continue for two reasons. 1)It's MY business. They haven't tried it, or they might sleep better, 2) I don't watch TV all nite, at least I have something to show for my pleasures (knitting & crocheting). Remember--This is you, not them. He who laughs last. . .


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I agree with Dreamweaver. I wouldn't feel the same without my knitting. I think we all have our interests, just because others don't share what we like, doesn't mean we are addicted but we must be very relaxed people.


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

LUVLEE said:


> Just wondering how many hours spent knitting before we are called addicts, I only have about three hours a day to knit but neighbors say i must be a knitting addict to spend that much time knitting. I also sew for that amount of time too and they think I have become a craft slave. I enjoy my hobbies and will keep doing them regardless. Their hobbies are coffee groups, card get togethers and bingo, none of the things I like. I love my peaceful time at home, so relaxing. What do you think friends? This forum is wonderful, as all of you are with all your help and great comments. Love and hugs.


I don't know the answer to that question but like you I love my knitting, I do it whenever I sit down, in the evening mostly while my husband is watching tv, I can't sit and do nothing I get restless, so what if we are craft slaves as long as we enjoy it lol xx


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

I had a time recently when I WISHED I had my knitting with me~ *LOL* My niece and I had gone out to run an errand, and stopped at a fast-food drive through to pick up dinner on the way home. Believe it or not, we had about a 20 minute wait in the drive-through line! I would have stewed and fretted a lot less had I been able to knit! *chuckle*


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

I too, regularly can be found knitting in the middle of the night and gosh the hours fly by, very cosy and peaceful. My husband is so used to it and my dog loves it as he sneaks onto the bed. Yes we are defintely addicted or as I like to call it "in the zone!"



3mom said:


> LUVLEE said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering how many hours spent knitting before we are called addicts, I only have about three hours a day to knit but neighbors say i must be a knitting addict to spend that much time knitting. I also sew for that amount of time too and they think I have become a craft slave. I enjoy my hobbies and will keep doing them regardless. Their hobbies are coffee groups, card get togethers and bingo, none of the things I like. I love my peaceful time at home, so relaxing. What do you think friends? This forum is wonderful, as all of you are with all your help and great comments. Love and hugs.
> ...


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

Uyvonne said:


> ...People see me knitting and say, "I don't have the patience to do that." I tell them that I don't have the patience not knit. I hate to waste time waiting for others.


Amen, Uyvonne! Don't you sometimes shake your head in wonder at how some of those people who "don't have the patience" for knitting actually spend their free time? :roll: Two that immediately come to my mind are complaining about being bored and minding other people's business.


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

Luvlee, it hurts no one and IS a form of meditation. It could be considered a benefit to society.


----------



## Sylvia Strawbridge (Dec 14, 2011)

I love my knitting, and like others, find it quite relaxing, and as I joke with a non-knitting friend, it keeps me out of trouble!!  Think of it more as therapy than an addiction, and oh, what beautiful things you have to show for it!!! Keep Knitting!!!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

At least when we are knitting (or crocheting) we are actually creating something. I'm on my own now so my crafts keep me occupied. Keep on knitting!


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

I would much rather be knitting and creating something than to sit around doing nothing, or needing another person there to play cards with since I don't like Solitaire.

If you're going to have a hobby, it might as well be something that can produce beautiful and useful things.


----------



## Wally-the-bear (Jan 17, 2012)

LUVLEE said:


> Just wondering how many hours spent knitting before we are called addicts, I only have about three hours a day to knit but neighbors say i must be a knitting addict to spend that much time knitting. I also sew for that amount of time too and they think I have become a craft slave. I enjoy my hobbies and will keep doing them regardless. Their hobbies are coffee groups, card get togethers and bingo, none of the things I like. I love my peaceful time at home, so relaxing. What do you think friends? This forum is wonderful, as all of you are with all your help and great comments. Love and hugs.


What makes people think that they should put their 2 cents worth in and LABEL someone. I love to do my hobbies and I don't give a rats *ss what other s think of it. Don't let it get you down. :thumbup:


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Wally the bear well said. I agree with you wholeheartedly. I knit everywhere, on the train, at Drs waiting rooms etc.


----------



## Wally-the-bear (Jan 17, 2012)

3mom said:


> LUVLEE said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering how many hours spent knitting before we are called addicts, I only have about three hours a day to knit but neighbors say i must be a knitting addict to spend that much time knitting. I also sew for that amount of time too and they think I have become a craft slave. I enjoy my hobbies and will keep doing them regardless. Their hobbies are coffee groups, card get togethers and bingo, none of the things I like. I love my peaceful time at home, so relaxing. What do you think friends? This forum is wonderful, as all of you are with all your help and great comments. Love and hugs.
> ...


Ditto. I have the same sleeping pattern. And I also believe that this is strictly my business. I often take sunrise pictures. There is nothing that picks up my mood better than watching the sun rise over Lake Erie. I also ride my bike early in the morning along the towpath. I often have to go around the deer there. And when I ride the train I make a slipper. Everyone I know has a pair of slippers. So many buttinskis!
So there pfffft. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Wally-the-bear (Jan 17, 2012)

mavisb said:


> Wally the bear well said. I agree with you wholeheartedly. I knit everywhere, on the train, at Drs waiting rooms etc.


You go girl!


----------



## Wally-the-bear (Jan 17, 2012)

Dowager said:


> I had a time recently when I WISHED I had my knitting with me~ *LOL* My niece and I had gone out to run an errand, and stopped at a fast-food drive through to pick up dinner on the way home. Believe it or not, we had about a 20 minute wait in the drive-through line! I would have stewed and fretted a lot less had I been able to knit! *chuckle*


You stayed in a drive through line that long. I wish I had your patience.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

NJgardengal said:


> Addiction is when something consumes your life to the exclusion of healthy things.
> 
> As long as your yarn work is nurturing your spirit, it is not an addiction.


Right on, NJgardengal!!

I never think of myself as addicted but rather as simply creating something lovely and loving those I knit for whom I knit. Often prayers for the recipient of my knitting go along with each stitch.


----------



## k.ryan0511 (Dec 26, 2011)

I would knit all day if I could! Unfortunately, I have to work and have a very nice "Honey Do" list!


----------



## Slip2 (Oct 29, 2011)

I don't care what people think of my time spent knitting. I spend all the time I can knitting. My grandsons keep me busy mending and making things for them. I love my life staying home doing my knitting and would not want my life any other way.

Happy Knitting!


----------



## digiknit (Mar 26, 2011)

I sent 40 years in busy hospitals looking after other people , going on courses , never stopping to smell the roses. I now knit, chat, read in my own home at my own speed . It is wonderful. I love being part of the world of fellow knitting addicts. I enjoy every minute of it . Love to you all xx


----------



## digiknit (Mar 26, 2011)

I meant spent sorry too relaxed to notice


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

If this addiction, I love it and don't want to get "clean".


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

It's my therapy!!!!


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

I just started to knit, I should have done this yrs ago. I love it. I do my knitting in the afternoon,stop for dinner and start again. So don't worry what people say.......... Knit, Knit. lol Rita Ann.


----------



## HudsonNana (Mar 13, 2011)

Since retirement a year ago, I've been knitting and love every moment I spend knitting for charity as well as famiy. My DH thinks it's time well spent, since I enjoy my day and I'm stress free. I belong to two knitting groups and he encourages me with all his positive comments about my new knitting, sewing and embroidery projects. Got to love that man. And yes I do spend lots of hours during the day on my crafts, I'm an addict.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

I would rather be with a group of people that like to knit or do crafts and have fun, drinking coffee, and talking crafts talk,rather than talking about other people like your neighbors, who cares about them. This is my addiction,rather than being noisey,about people.


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

I, too, recently retired and when people ask me what I do with all my time I respond " anything I want to". I've been a crafter for years and years and now have lots of time to do what I want. . .I've earned this and totally enjoy this time in my life . . I'm doing lots of volunteer work at church and knit and sew and quilt and do my music (piano and handbells) and visit kids and grand kids WHEN I want to. I'm going to a Sewing Guild meeting for the first time later today so I think my "addiction" is to leading a full, productive, joy- filled life and from what I read here, I'm not alone ! Jj


----------



## gretchen (Jan 17, 2011)

After reading everyones comments all I can say is that this is one addiction that keeps me in good company. I am among people with busy hands and warms hearts...people who are productive...creative.....and generous towards others....this is a positive addiction that more people should have..maybe the world needs to hear more clicking of needles than wagging of tongues.....working with your hands is a blessing NOT an addiction!!!!!


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

Sweetie - if you are an "addict" then so am I and, I would guess, are all the other wonderful folk here! Heck I even knitted bunting to hang around the chicken coup!!! Thought it would cheer up the neighbourhood LOL !!! Keep on crafting honey - it is they who miss out on the joy of creating and the wonderful friends around the world!!!


LUVLEE said:


> Just wondering how many hours spent knitting before we are called addicts, I only have about three hours a day to knit but neighbors say i must be a knitting addict to spend that much time knitting. I also sew for that amount of time too and they think I have become a craft slave. I enjoy my hobbies and will keep doing them regardless. Their hobbies are coffee groups, card get togethers and bingo, none of the things I like. I love my peaceful time at home, so relaxing. What do you think friends? This forum is wonderful, as all of you are with all your help and great comments. Love and hugs.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

if i do not have a knitting project going I feel lost, and at loose ends. sorry but bingo is not my thing. And as far as lasting addictions...playing bingo does not live on...but your body of knitted projects will. At least you are producing something.


----------



## Storteboom (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey look at it this way..others spent hours on computer looking at stuff ..playing games etc etc.
So what is a few hours of knitting worth......and then a finished project to wear ..for give away.
Just keep doing what ya love doing I say !!


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Whatever floats *your* boat! I could not imagine being without my knitting needles. For me, it is meditative, relaxing, challenging, productive and just plain enjoyable. For me, it can also be a social event since I do meet friends to knit as well as all the time at home. There are other fiber arts thatvI also enjoy. We all have our priorities and favorite pastimes. Yes, I am addicted - but I wouldn't have it any other way. We all make a choice about how to spend our time and my only wish os that I had MORE time. Enjoy! Enjoy! Enjoy!


I 100% agree with Dreamweaver. I knit whenever I get a chance. I am the type of person that always needs to be doing something. Knitting helps me to relax, but still be productive. I say it's a good addiction. Forget what people say. They're probably jealous that they can't do it. Enjoy your addiction.


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

i feel the same as do LuvLee- did all the above- no satisfaction in those for me !


----------



## Hotsticks (Nov 22, 2011)

Knitting is one of my favorite pass times. I enjoy sitting down in the evening after dinner, kitchen is cleaned and knitting while watching TV. The only time I knit during the day is when I meet with friends for a morning of knitting and then lunch. I do attend an open knit night at the LYS one evening a week. I also go on a knitting retreat about every 4 months for 5 days. I wouldn't say I am addicted, just enjoying what I do. Now don't forget to throw in some reading and sewing as well. Do what makes you happy.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Uyvonne - you do what I do, feel same way I feel. I think out addiction is the best addiction in the world. A bit expensive sometimes, but well worth it.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

I want to learn something new every day. Nothing can be so satisfying as seeing a new creation that was formed by your own thought and hands.


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

I am with everybody on this forum: I rather have a peaceful quiet time with my needles and yarn than fighting crowds at the mall, bingo hall or movie theatre. I cherish knitting and love making stuff for the people and furry creatures I care about!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I have never really thought of it as an addiction. I just know that I love to knit. It is relaxing and my time, time when I can just let my thoughts wander if I wish, or just totally relax in the moment of creating something. It also can keep my mind active if I am trying to master some new technique. There is just so much to love about knitting, not least of which is the satisfaction of seeing something develop from a pair of needles and a ball of yarn.


----------



## the.orangelady (Jan 6, 2012)

I think an addiction is when you carry your knitting everywhere and even knit at stop lights! I have a friend who does this.

I think I am addicted because there are sooo many pretty yarns and not enough time to knit them.


----------



## Patricia Ann (Jan 14, 2012)

I take my survial bag of knitting and a book I'm reading, every where I go. It helps me get through all the waiting one has to do in life like at the doctor's or just waiting in the car for someone.
At home I pick up my needles and do a row or two when ever I can. My favorite place to knit is sitting on the front porch in my rocking chair with my husband.
My family is getting use to seeing me with needles in hand, I'm new at knitting but have crochet for years.
My last visit to the doctor's I had just pull out my knitting needles when the nurse came out and call my name, I said already! I just start to knit, everyone laught.


----------



## Patricia Ann (Jan 14, 2012)

addiction? maybe but who cares, I'm happy and when mama happy every one else is too,lol


----------



## jleighton (Jan 23, 2011)

i have my pastor's permission and support to knit at church. i work only on prayer shawls and i sit in the back, beside people who realize that this is an important ministry and that i listen and concentrate much better when i am knitting. it works for me, plus i get lots of knitting done!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

I don't really see the harm in being called a knitting addict. I kind of like it, lol!!! Knitting is an art. It is nice that we all have this in common. It is relaxing, stimulates the mind, and we produce beautiful items. I think a lot of times people are jealous because we do have the patience that gives us a joy in doing for others. Most of my knitting is given away for gifts. As the saying goes, " It is better to give than to receive." Isn't it a joy to see the other person's face when they received something you put a lot of love into? I personally, love to see a smile on a person's face. Keep on knitting wherever you go and ENJOY!!!!! ;0)


----------



## GramaSue (Nov 15, 2011)

Addiction is what you make of it - all the comments above are wonderful inspirations to us all. I have dropped out of more "clubs" that just wanted to sit and talk - mostly gossip. Non productive time is not what I have time for. I don't know what my days would be like in retirement now without some kind of needle or shuttle to pick up and create with. As a side note, there is not a day that goes by that I do not both learn something from this site, AND find something else for my "ToDo" list.


----------



## white4208 (Apr 2, 2011)

I spend a couple of hours a day knitting, depending on which project I'm working on. I would knit more but my boss would frown upon me knitting at work! There is something so calming about picking up the needles and feeling the yarn slip through my fingers.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I use it as an insurance policy when going to dr appointments. If I take my knitting with me, it seems that the appointment will be on time, if I don't chances are I will be wasting time waiting. So I have learned to grab my knitting and take it with me. If I do have to wait then the time passes so much faster whilst I am knitting, and I have something to show for it too.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

What a wonderful forum. I put the same subject under our Ashton Shawl group yesterday. I wake up and cannot wait to get to one of my many projects. The only time it becomes a chore is when something just won't go right no matter how hard you try. For instance, I am making my youngest GrandDaughter a pullover hoodie. Crocheting it actually. I had to rip out the entire back because somehow it grew from the time I tried it on her. Well now it fits her and I have to put the hood on and hope that the hood fits. It has become a chore because I expected it to be done by Dec at the latest. We live in Tucson so it does not get extra cold but last week I noticed that her jacket is really small on her.
Otherwise, like so many of you, I choose to create rather than shop, play mahj or cards or, for that matter - read. I do put 1/2 hr a day into reading. Not much considering I have friends that read for 5 hrs a day. But then again, they do not have the pleasure of knitting and creating. Love this topic.
BTW has anyone read the book KNITTING AS MEDITATION? If anyone wants the info on it PM me. 
Happy Knitting to All and to All a Good Day


----------



## SANDY14 (Dec 16, 2011)

I LOVE MY KNITTING, HAVE BEEN DOING IT FOR 30+ YRS WITH A LONG BREAK IN BETWEEN WHILE CHILDREN WERE GROWING UP--STARTED AGAIN 10 YRS AGO AND HAVEN'T STOPPED SINCE---A VERY GOOD HOBBY FOR PEOPLE THAT LIVE ALONE OR NOT, MAKES ALL MY TV WATCHING QUALITY TIME AS AM ALWAY KNITTING A SWEATER, BABY PRESENT, ETC. V.G. FOR MENTAL HEALTH TOO, ONE KINDA GETS IN THE ZONE!


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

we are all addicted in my mind but look at what comes out of it have fun doing what you do if they have fun doing there thing good for them we cannot be all alike i have same kind of friends lol love them lots though


----------



## Uyvonne (Dec 18, 2011)

The world would be a better place if some of us could take up the cause of "converting" drug addicts to knitting addicts. No one ever held up a convenience store to get money for yarn!


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

You do what ever you feel like doing with your crafts. Maybe they are a little jealous of your talents. Don't let people who don't understand bother you...Wynn


----------



## knitwit4me (May 13, 2011)

HI Luvlee if you are an addict , so am i. ieven knit in my sleep ,Ha Ha , I think knitting is the bees knees , I am glad the group as helped you to feel a little better , if you enjoy it , dont worry what others think , you only live once , hugs and kisses to you and everyone who reads this . Be Happy love all Vronxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver..totally agree, and Sallyannie...you got that right. They have their addition and we have ours..Myself...I'd rather knit then throw some cards around on a table, or looking for numbers on a board and yelling BINGO!! What on earth do they have at the end of their game to show. We have a piece of funtional art..:0)


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

I am learning the Portuguese method, and is it addictive? Ab-so-LUTE-ly! Right now I am having breakfast and can hardly wait to get to my knitting. Been knitting for 80 years. I call that being an addict of the best kind!


----------



## arlenerehberg (Dec 19, 2011)

I am the same way I love my time alone, I crochet and paint and love my crafts, I even go to the senior center in my town and meet with friends who do crafts. I couldn't do this when I was working but I am retired and I think I owe it to myself. 
Fran


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

I really don't think it's called an addiction just because you love doing it. I used to spend 10 hours a day at work but I certainly wasn't addicted to it. I hated it. The amount of time you spend doesn't matter. As long as you're not hurting yourself or others then feeel free. If yours is an addiction than it's the most creative and empowering one there is.


----------



## Grandma Peach (Nov 14, 2011)

I too knit whenever I can. Need to keep my hands busy all the time and am one of the lucky ones who can knit while I ride it certainly makes our long trips to MI and our short trips to Atlanta go by so much faster.


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

God Bless You......


----------



## MyrtlesDaughter (Dec 4, 2011)

Listen to the intro to the podcast Never Not Knitting. It is available on itunes store in the podcast section. The musical intro describes a true addict. You can listen to it without downloading it. It is very funny.


----------



## ebbtide2011 (Dec 14, 2011)

I agree with all the addicts. I have a friend who is constantly on the go and never at home. THAT would drive me crazy. My crafts make me sane.


----------



## crafty jeanie (Apr 1, 2011)

I can't imgine not being able to knit etc. every day. Its very relaxing to me and I won't stop, it keeps me sane


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

Back in my crocheting days, I would have a project with me at all times and be working on it everywhere, even standing in line at the grocery store! I am gradually getting that 'comfortable' with some of my knitting and it is actually becoming more relaxing to do it (as I am getting more confident and less stressed about screwing up!). Due to disabilities, no longer work outside the home. I mostly just have the usual household chores and bookkeeping for my Hubby's construction company. The more I knit, the more I love it and it is my intention to devote a significant time each day to do that, as well as to get working on my neglected quilting projects. You are doing just fine! If you are 'addicted', then it is my goal to join you and structure my days, so to speak, accordingly!  Carry on!


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I so agree with dreamweaver, but not only whatever floats your boat, whatever gives you the most pleasure. True crafters try to spend parts of every day with their craft. I would thank my neighbors for their inspiration to keep me going.


----------



## lynnie2 (Dec 13, 2011)

Knitting or crocheting is my world with a little sewing added in , I love it , why waste your time just sitting there watching TV when you could be making something


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

LUVLEE said:


> Just wondering how many hours spent knitting before we are called addicts, I only have about three hours a day to knit but neighbors say i must be a knitting addict to spend that much time knitting. I also sew for that amount of time too and they think I have become a craft slave. I enjoy my hobbies and will keep doing them regardless. Their hobbies are coffee groups, card get togethers and bingo, none of the things I like. I love my peaceful time at home, so relaxing. What do you think friends? This forum is wonderful, as all of you are with all your help and great comments. Love and hugs.


Stop knitting and sewing for a few days and see how you feel.
I just recently tried it for about 3 days after a bad cold and I really started feel down and mopy. I really needed to be using my hands. I knit, crochet, quilt, and do machine embroidery. I need to do one of these daily or I feel my day is waisted.


----------



## tricia488 (Jul 26, 2011)

I usually knit during my evening TV time which can be 4-5 hours a night, plus another hour or two in the morning during morning TV time, so that's 5-6 hours a day. As far as I'm concerned, I'm using that time more productively than just sitting like a dead weight watching TV.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Hi Uyvonne. I am just like you. I could not knit or crochet without a day that goes by even if it is just a few rows. I also knit on the bus, after my lunch at the office and after dinner in the evening. Absolutely every day. I have just got myself a new phone with a head phone so that when my friends call me I can still keep up my work because I could not talk with my head on the side of the phone. I don't know if this is addiction or just love of doing of what we love, whatever. Just enjoying it and all of you out there I am sure you are all the same. Yesss. :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Doris B. (Jan 24, 2012)

Just had to finally register and add to the addiction of handcrafts. I have often wondered how or why I learned to do both crochet and knitting but after years I realized the good Lord gave me the know how in order to face the difficulties I have had to endure because when knitting and crocheting you have to put your mind onto what you are doing and other worries have to take a back seat. I am now struggling with one of your shrugs but feel sure I can do it once I get the pattern set. I have done several complicated patterns, put a deer head with antlers on a sweater for my son plus several aran sweaters. I have so enjoyed this sight.
knitnut


----------



## elly76 (Nov 8, 2011)

I only wish I had that much time to knit! I have three young boys starting from the age of one year up to 10 years old! I squeeze in knitting whenever I can!


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

I would do it all day..infact I do stay into my crafts..I am not one to sit and just, in my book, talk about nothing and gossip.

I am working on my 2012 Chirstmas cause I don't want to feel rushed like I did last year. 

I am so dizzy with addiction...and I do what I enjoy not what others don't or do. I live my life the way I want not what others want.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

I've often thought that the reason I love solitary hobbies is from growing up on a ranch with only an older brother who wasn't much impressed with me, and livestock. I alternate reading, knitting and playing solitaire on my IPad. Hubby golfs frequently, which is fine with me as I can cuddle up with the cat and she and I can enjoy our "metime". :O)


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

If this is an addiction, then I'm addicted.better to be addicted to this then to stuff that costs more than you could afford. At least if you buy a ball of yarn at the thrift store,it is not like a lot of money.


----------



## ert (May 9, 2011)

I saw an article on the 'net about knitting and crocheting. It relieves stress, lowers blood pressure, and really helps keep the brain active. So knit and crochet on ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## FRP41 (Jan 24, 2012)

Isn't it great to be a craft slave! I'm a crocheter and quilter and I totally enjoy the time I spend at home doing either one. I crochet for family and charity and love a quilting challenge. I am not anti-social and have many friends, but I'm not a "meet me for coffee" person, don't care to play cards or bingo. I love my crafts and the time I spend with them.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Very good advice, I read thT too.I do what I like not what people think I should do.I have many Frieda.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

I meant friends. Who is Frieda.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Well I will meet you for coffee,but don't tell me not to do my crafts.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

LUVLEE said:


> Just wondering how many hours spent knitting before we are called addicts, I only have about three hours a day to knit but neighbors say i must be a knitting addict to spend that much time knitting. I also sew for that amount of time too and they think I have become a craft slave. I enjoy my hobbies and will keep doing them regardless. Their hobbies are coffee groups, card get togethers and bingo, none of the things I like. I love my peaceful time at home, so relaxing. What do you think friends? This forum is wonderful, as all of you are with all your help and great comments. Love and hugs.


What do you care what they think. It is their thoughts and they are entitled to think them. You do not have to justify what your God given passions are. They do what gives them pleasure, you do what gives you pleasure. At least you have something productive to show in the end. What do they have - coffee and cigarette breaths. I just wish we would stop letting people dictate our lives. We don't owe anyone an explanation or justification as to why we do what gives us satisfaction and enhances our lives. If crafts affords you peace and tranquility, then so be it, if smoky bingo halls and highs on coffee gives them "peace & tranquility" then so be it. It's their thing - just not yours - end of story. I'd rather be an addict at something productive, than at something that does not in anyway produce anything worthwhile in my life.

So keep on keeping on crafting. It is your God given talent and passion. Use it for HIS Glory. I am coming off of my pulpit now. Have a blessed day.


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

About a year or so ago.....I had 3 different knitting proj. that I was working on and I thought that I may be enjoying the craft a little too much. But then I came across an article written by a knitter, and she said that It was normal for some one to have 2 or more projects going at once. (sorry i didn't keep the article).
I am confined to a wheelchair and it helps to break up the day.
Like others here have said, We enjoy this-and it is better than some of the other things that we could be addicted to.
Enjoy!


----------



## djskatie80 (Nov 12, 2011)

if it's an addiction, at least it's an addiction that benefits others as well as yourself! You get the relaxation, others get an item made with love. And sometimes you even get to keep something for yourself


----------



## knittingema3 (Nov 4, 2011)

I have been knitting for about 50 years and I love it. I was 8 with the chicken pox when my aunt taught me. I took a few years off , when I was raising my children (always knitting) but not a much as now my passion has grown again and I can not sit and not knit. I collect patterns and wool. So enjoy.


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

I prefer to call it devoted! I am a very patient person, unless I "don't" have my knitting. I have been knitting for 52 years along with all the other home arts that I do.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I have been knitting for well over 50 years. I have heard women say they can't retire or they would go nuts. I was able to retire, really looked forward to it and now I'm in heaven. I just knit, crochet, or sew to my hearts content. I have not had one dull moment. If I'm an addict then that's what I am.


----------



## Maraleah (Dec 1, 2011)

Knitting and other fiber arts have helped me quit smoking, certainly a better "addiction". It keeps my hands busy. Since my surgery ended an 8 year debilitating illness, I have had to learn to enjoy life and not feel guilty about not working. Prior to becoming ill, I always worked. After recovering 2 years ago, I realized I couldn't go back to work. It's only been in the last few months that I have embraced enforced "retirement" and have given myself permission to enjoy my life even with my limitations. 

I spent too many years living for and trying to please and be what everyone else wants me to. It's my turn to do and be what I want. I've earned that right. If anyone has a problem with that, it's their problem not mine. 

Mentally and emotionally, I am much healthier. I have met wonderful women in the fiber arts community, both online and in person. I found a yarn shop that has become my second home (Forget Me Knot in Lenoir City) thanks to Theresa, the owner. This kept me from my yearly bout with SADD (seasonal affective depression disorder). 

We are women with purpose and enjoyment in life. If others want to rain on our parade, they can just keep the cloud over their own heads...it's sunny over my parade!


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

I knit And quilt too.. but i must admit that i dont have many friends out side the home.. i tend to isolate my self because im deaf..i dont know anyone eles who knits.. i do try to get out butmost of the time it doesnt hit the mark so i give up..my family doesnt understand my obsession either.. but oh well..knitting gives me peace and it relaxes me ,, i hate to sit there with idle hands and i like the thought of making something beautifull with ur hands.. so keep on knitting .. dont worry what others say ... ur doing what u love Hugs Susie


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

Yes it is an addiction and I wouldn't have it any other way. I have a "friend" who has made fun of my crafting in the past. She would rather spend time at the local casino. Now there is a waste in my opinion. I crocheted for 35+ years, learned to knit a few years ago, have always sewn, done embroidery, a little beading....it's kept me sane. Luvlee...keep on doing what you love. We are all there with you!!


----------



## chrisdeitchley (Jan 24, 2012)

When my children were young I often went days without having time to knit. Instinctively they knew that knitting was an important part of their mother's life. And more than once one of them would say, "You're cranky, Mom. You need to go knit!"

Addiction? I think not. An addiction takes over your life to the exclusion of every other part of your life. Knitting enhances and makes enjoyable whatever portion of my life I can give to it. And according to my kids, at least, it made me a better person!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

I can remember my Grandma warning, "Idle hands are the devil's workshop." She would be proud of all of us. Our crafts keep our fingers and minds busy doing something positive. Just last week I had one of the recipients of my knitting projects tell me that it brought her joy. What better reason to keep knitting, or crocheting, or doing whatever craft we might do.


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm with you too.


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

At least people can wear the outcome from your "obsession", can your friends? (without getting in trouble that is!!) LOL


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

When I was in college, I took a course called ABNORMAL PSYCHOLOGY. It looked at various diagnoses and symptoms and determined when it should be considered dangerous or in need of treatment.

The three criterion:

1) Are the symptoms causing harm or danger to the person?
in other words, are the symptoms harmful in themselves or is the habit/behaviour getting in the way of day to day living?

2) Is it a danger to others?

3) Is the person with symptoms reporting "Subjective distress", is it bothering him or her enough that he or she wants to change?

So in summary, my own knitting addiction is not harmful and I don't want to stop. How about you!!!!!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I think it is more of a passion than addiction...as others say the word addiction is usually used in a negetive way.

Luvlee...don't allow others to rain on your parade...if the truth is known..they are probably jealous...just keep on knitting or whatever your passion might be...and wear your beauties in pride ...and watch their green eyes lol


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

I have been knitting for over 60 years. I do not have a criminal record, have not killed anybody (although the thought has crossed my mind several times), I am not an alcoholic or a drug addict, I do not smoke. In fact I am just plain dull with my knitting, crocheting, sewing, cross stitch, etc. I am 71 years young, my mother taught me, her mother taught her. My grandmother was Russian and could not read or write English but boy could she do Huck Weaving, tatting, crochet, knitting. These crafts were passed down from mother to daughter. I will take this addictions (habits) anytime over liquor, drugs, or any of the other sins that are available to idle hands. I am producing beautiful and practical items to be used for my loved ones. WOW, WHERE DID ALL THAT COME FROM??? You gals will understand what I mean, and I love all of you with all of your addictions.


----------



## Cpautler (Oct 26, 2011)

I've only been knitting since June and have done lots of small projects. Last night I finished my first big project (for me! ) I had an amazing feeling of accomplishment and yet, this morning when I sat on the couch I felt like I lost my best friend! Guess the only solution is to start a new fix... I mean, project! Yep, it's an addiction!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

I look at my knitting, reading, other crafting time as my therapy/mental heath time. I am able to sit and relax, clear my mind of all the garbage, and direct my thoughts in a positive direction. If that's being an adict, then so be it. My doctor says he wishes more of his patients would take some time out each day to relax. He says it's good for our health. Who am I to argue with him?!!! Relax and enjoy!


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

I think that what others say about us is none of our business. It's our jobs to lead a decent life and that's exactly what you're doing. Just keep up the good work--its perfect for your physical and mental health.


----------



## berryshake (Mar 16, 2011)

Yes, addicted too. Sometimes I go to bed thinking about knitting in the morning. OMG - But, first thing in the morning my hands go numb. During the day no numbess. Wish I knew why that happens.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

What you have chosen to do with your leisure time is to make something lasting, or to give as a gift, or perhaps make a profit from.Good for you.I enjoy a variety of things as well-where I am doing something constructive with my time, and make it count. Keep up the good work and enjoy every minute of it.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Beautifully said. I sat with a lady once who was Russian and she taught me a beautiful crochet afgan pattern. I have used it more times than any other.


----------



## Lore Bews (Oct 19, 2011)

And what a wonderful addiction it is! We have something that you can actually see, that you made with your own 2 hands! What do those people have at the end of the day after coffee, cards, crossword puzzles....nothing to show for all their time spent at it! I crochet, knit, cross-stitch, straw weave, make willow furniture, do woodwork and many other forms of handiwork and don't think my time is unwisely used! Enjoy your addiction, if that's what they think we should call it!


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

crjc said:


> LUVLEE said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering how many hours spent knitting before we are called addicts, I only have about three hours a day to knit but neighbors say i must be a knitting addict to spend that much time knitting. I also sew for that amount of time too and they think I have become a craft slave. I enjoy my hobbies and will keep doing them regardless. Their hobbies are coffee groups, card get togethers and bingo, none of the things I like. I love my peaceful time at home, so relaxing. What do you think friends? This forum is wonderful, as all of you are with all your help and great comments. Love and hugs.
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I thought that's what all hobbies are.......addictive!


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

No not really an addiction, fulfilling the work ethic in my case. 
I don't work now, so I say to myself "every night is Friday night, every morning is Saturday" so I appreciate the luxury of no schedule. I remember thinking when I worked, how nice to have a nap now and then. Attending college and working, I longed for few hours off, or a few more hours sleep. 
I seldom nap even now, but I can sit down watch a TV show--in the middle of the day!-- and knit while still accomlishing something. 
k


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

> recently resumed knitting after a 15 year rest..I still remember the lovely mindless knitting, really liked that. Now am working on a lace shawl..as soon as it turns mindless. mistakes creep in...I have had some non productive habits..reading ( well it can be edifying..but many times was not) and watching TV ( turned to this when eyes protested the reading )...I vote for a productive hobby..and knitting is productive..the results useful!
> 
> Just be careful of repetitive motion disorder; if it hurts..stop before you have to rest from knitting for many many months...to get around this I am soon going to try a new technique..Portuguese Knitting ..continental is also better than the "throwing" method..but even that is iffy for me. Until then the knitting time is rationed to preserve my hand function.


I just took the (free online) AMA health quiz and printed out the long report. They indicated that learning new things--such as new craft skills had a positive effect on memory and life expectancy. When you become too skilled and are not learning (mindless knitting) you are not expanding your mind. Those of us who switch crafts briefly or over time and learn or relearn new things are probably expected to live longer (and happier)
If you get pain from knitting and/or crocheting explore alternative ways of doing things (and ways to reduce tension while doing them) and perhaps limit time at any one task. There are also a variety of hand relaxing techniques available.


----------



## Babslovesknitting (Dec 31, 2011)

I always have knitting needles or crochet hook in hand whenever I sit, be it house or car, if not driving


----------



## Babslovesknitting (Dec 31, 2011)

I always have knitting needles or crochet hook in hand whenever I sit, be it house or car, if not driving, I can't stand wasting time, we don't have much time on earth and I want my grandchildren and ggrandchildren to have something to remember me by


----------



## acourter (Sep 30, 2011)

My Mother always told ....Judge not lest you be judged!...I try to remember that. 

My son says he would rather try to drag me out of a yarn shop than a bar or bingo parlor. So, I am addicted and have no thoughts about rehab!!!!


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

acourter said:


> My Mother always told ....Judge not lest you be judged!...I try to remember that.
> 
> My son says he would rather try to drag me out of a yarn shop than a bar or bingo parlor. So, I am addicted and have no thoughts about rehab!!!!


My sentiments exactly.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Amen and Amen!!!
:lol:


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

I got up two hours later than usual this morning, and there's already *ten pages* on this thread!! WOW!! I've got some catching up to do. Can't wait to read up on all these posts, just as soon as my tiny little brain cells will permit.

Normally I spend about six hrs a day on family history research, as well as about eight hrs a day knitting. Don't much care if others call it an addiction. . . those grandkids need sweaters. It's COLD out there!!

Oh, forget it, I'm going back to bed and will catch up with y'all later. Hugs and Blessings to all.


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

lannieb -- Love your little blinking kiddo! Is she yours, and did you knit the cute cap?


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

I just LOVE keeping my hands busy, and I have been doing  something as long as I can remember and now truly that this is a blessing!!! No matter what creative outlet we use... I am pretty much a homebody now,, well even while I worked. But ALWAYS have Couple of projects going. I thank God


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

well, they say all things in moderation, but I am sure "they" would call me obsessed. The hours differ day to day for me, but I spend a lot of time with my crafts.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh, heavens, you're not an addict! ;-) How dare your neighbors criticize you! You're doing what you enjoy, and that's all that counts.

Hazel


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Good summary. Now I am thinking chocolate--does it fit the category? 
K


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

I think chocolate SHOULD be on the list. One of my most favorite things.


----------



## calmlake (May 16, 2011)

:thumbup: Good for you having creative hobbies with tangible results. I've learned so much here. Every morning about 5:32 am KP comes to my email. 
Yarn stash? Learned that term here. Ideas change, so I keep what I will knit for sure and give the rest to charity with love. Stash is still here lol. 
I knit to donate items to charity while watching sports with DH, also when DH drives. He doesn't knit, so he drives.
:lol: Sometimes peace, love and happiness can really annoy our friends.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Good analysis. 
k


----------



## bjbailey1 (Mar 21, 2011)

I'd rather have my productive addiction than some of the others out there. I think I'm addicted to socks once I start a pair I can't put them down until they're done!! I guess that's because I can't find a good place to stop until there isn't anything left to knit. LOL

At least we have something to show for our efforts. I like seeing my friends face light up when I give them something that makes it worth it all!!!

Happy knitting


----------



## mrsknitssocks (Jan 3, 2012)

Does anyone else find it funny that while we are creating something while we knit or craft while they are just using up time? How many hours are spent in viewing sports events and at what result????? Yet that is considered normal. I also hate to be idle so knitting fills the time when I am sitting. Knitting doesn't consume my time it just makes my time useful. Enjoy knitting everyone!


----------



## digiknit (Mar 26, 2011)

This could run and run .....Hurrah!


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

You know what they say idle hands is the work of the devil,so keep knitting I love it it has been my pass time for ivermectin 60 Yrs,and nothing is wrong with me.


----------



## Lovemygreys (Apr 4, 2011)

If anyone says anything to me about my hobbies, I always say well if I ever have to stay home for whatever reason I will never be bored but those who go all the time would go nuts being home. I never complain when I am snowed in like some other people I know because I am doing what I love.


----------



## elly76 (Nov 8, 2011)

I have to be doing something creative, or I end up feeling that my life is not my own!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

btibbs70 said:


> habit, compulsion, dependence, need, obsession, craving, infatuation
> Yep, I'm obsessed. Gotta have my hands busy creating something at *least* 3-4 hours a day, but 8-10hrs is my preferred time.
> When I can't get to my craft (not particular as to which one), I *really* miss it.


a
I prefer to call it blessed rather than obsessed. I 'm recently retired from elementary school teaching and that is an all-consuming job which left no time for knitting and crocheting. After 35 years you can see why I feel blessed. Well, you had your summers, you say, well I spent nearly every summer going to school either for my Masters or for my National Board Certification. So I really didn't have my summers off. I am very thankful now to be able to knit and crochet as much as I want!! So I AM blessed!


----------



## crafty19391 (Aug 23, 2011)

I agree with you ladies, I'd be lost without my knitting or at least one of the other crafts I do.


----------



## crafty19391 (Aug 23, 2011)

I agree with you ladies, I'd be lost without my knitting or at least one of the other crafts I do.


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

Uyvonne expressed my thoughts exactly


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

LUVLEE said:


> Just wondering how many hours spent knitting before we are called addicts, I only have about three hours a day to knit but neighbors say i must be a knitting addict to spend that much time knitting. I also sew for that amount of time too and they think I have become a craft slave. I enjoy my hobbies and will keep doing them regardless. Their hobbies are coffee groups, card get togethers and bingo, none of the things I like. I love my peaceful time at home, so relaxing. What do you think friends? This forum is wonderful, as all of you are with all your help and great comments. Love and hugs.


Well, what is an addiction? . If you enjoy what you are doing, I say do it! I try to knit a little every day. I can't wait til I officially quit my job (in about 3 weeks, I hope) and then can knit, cross stitch, sew, garden - do all those things I don't have time for now. I personally love being at home and try not to worry about what the neighbors say.....


----------



## Molly Jo (Jan 31, 2011)

I used to read a lot, but since I found knitting, I read a little. I had one week where all I did was knit. I have to force myself to go walking. I totally love to knit! It is so much fun.


----------



## Molly Jo (Jan 31, 2011)

Good for you, Mary. It's such a blessing to be home.


----------



## diane69 (Aug 29, 2011)

I, too, need to knit and sew often during the day. When a certain amount of time has passed, I usually have something constructive to show for my time, but friendships built over card games,etc are also positive. To each her own I think.
Diane


----------



## bookladychris (Sep 30, 2011)

If I have an addiction, I'm glad it's knitting!


----------



## GrammyLinda (Oct 14, 2011)

I knit while watching tv, kids, in the car if I'm not driving, which isn't very ofter, but I have my knitting along just in case someone else drives and almost everyplace else. I don't knit at restarants, because I'm afraid something will spill on it, but there are times when I'm waiting for everyone to get done, that I wish I had it. I do knit in church, because I knit scarfs and hats for the homeless, and that is "churchy". I do find I can listen better if my hands are busy. My Pastors wife wants to learn to knit, so I guess he doesn't have a problem with it. We have friends that we play cards with almost every Sat. night, and when one of them takes to long to play, I threaten to go get my knitting. I guess that makes me an addict, and darn proud of it. My dogs have even learned if they want to sit in my lap, yarn will be pulled over them. They even wait for me to move my knitting and make room for them before they jump up.


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi, Luvlee, 
I wonder why some folks seem to measure others by what they prefer. Everyone has their own preferences, and thank God we may enjoy our own interests. Do you ever wonder what really motivates criticism of your enjoyable activities? Those critic may not even realize that they are truly needy, craving the company of others rather than spending time contemplating your own ideas, and enjoying a skill you have developed by choice. My mom had many true sayings. One such is "consider the source." The term "addict" implies some thing undesirable. To me, spending time on card games is a waste of one's life, and would be thoroughly boring. Producing something useful, and enjoing the process, however, is a positive use of time, and carries benefits to me and mine.

I never learned to play bridge, as my parents did. They had a regular bridge group, and time to play, but it was not daily. Mother had hobbies,and sewed like a professional. Seems to me your neighbors are limited in their interests and accomplishments. Boring! I cheer you! 


LUVLEE said:


> Just wondering how many hours spent knitting before we are called addicts, I only have about three hours a day to knit but neighbors say i must be a knitting addict to spend that much time knitting. I also sew for that amount of time too and they think I have become a craft slave. I enjoy my hobbies and will keep doing them regardless. Their hobbies are coffee groups, card get togethers and bingo, none of the things I like. I love my peaceful time at home, so relaxing. What do you think friends? This forum is wonderful, as all of you are with all your help and great comments. Love and hugs.


----------



## bookladychris (Sep 30, 2011)

I know what you're talking about!!!! I have a cat that was born with a crooked tail. He hooks my yarn quite a bit and I have to hold him while I unhook it. It still doesn't stop him from sitting on my lap while I knit. I've considered changing his name to Captain Hook!


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't know. I see an addiction as something that NEGATIVELY impacts how you live your life. Our crafts are things that POSITIVELY impact our lives. They're our creative outlet, they are our meditation, and source of pride and they are our outlet to give and to show love in a very tangible way. I wouldn't characterize that as addiction. More like an avocation or calling for me.


----------



## bookladychris (Sep 30, 2011)

So true, so true. How can anything beautiful come from an addiction. Addiction has such a negative overtone. By the way, my brother became a grandfather for the first time. Looks like I better knit a couple of pink hats!!!


----------



## upperslaughter (Jan 22, 2012)

I MUST knit. If that's addiction, too bad. It's better than other addictions that I can name!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Picking up my knitting is my personal private pleasure after a long day of work. My idea of the most indulgent day would be to be able to knit for hours on end, no cooking, cleaning, or going off to my job. Addiction is such a negative word. I refuse to apply it to the art and peacefulness of knitting!


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

I agree with you, GramaSue. I stopped attending the monthly PrayerGroup at church, when it became mostly a gossip session, and little real prayer. 
Some folks need the social situations to feel OK, that is their thing. 
I like to quilt, too, and once volunteered to teach a quilting class at our senior center one day a week. It was OK until I realized that chatting on other subjects left most of the actual planning . motivating and quilting to me! I was expected to arrive with plastic bags containing pre-cut pieces for blocks, and give individual instruction on machine stitching, to women who were of an age to know at least that much of the basics. More chatting than sewing. Now I try not to volunteer. Their main activity was the socializing, being together. The next "teacher" did not stay long either. 
I believe we who are "addicted" to our craft,whatever it is, are the lucky ones. There can be real joy in solitude for people who are OK being engaged in a pleasurable activity. Some never find this for themselves. 


GramaSue said:


> Addiction is what you make of it - all the comments above are wonderful inspirations to us all. I have dropped out of more "clubs" that just wanted to sit and talk - mostly gossip. Non productive time is not what I have time for. I don't know what my days would be like in retirement now without some kind of needle or shuttle to pick up and create with. As a side note, there is not a day that goes by that I do not both learn something from this site, AND find something else for my "ToDo" list.


----------



## MaryanneW (Jun 5, 2011)

I wish I could knit 3 hours a day but my arthritic fingers won't let me. But when I'm not knitting I think about knitting and am constantly reading this forum, looking at knitting patterns, magazines, yarn, etc. It's not addiction, it's a hobby! So in between knitting my husband and I started a really hard puzzle this week and that can be addicting! I noticed it was taking up my knitting time so I'm going to have to really watch it!


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

I too am a knitter who had to let it rest for a while, I had 3 strokes, and it left my right side not having much feeling, but with therapy and sheer will, I have regained most of my ability to knit and crochet, but I much prefer knitting.

I think that each and every day that we can do what makes us happy, and useful and productive, is a day the Lord made, and he is happy for us..God Bless


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

Knitting an addiction? No. Shopping for Yarn and stashing it in Boxes is an ADDICTION. I go to Knitting Conventions and despite my control to Just Browse and not buy any Yarn, on the last day I cannot resist the sales and buy Yarn. Last Year they gave me in a Big Transparent Garbage Bag. I hauled it on my shoulder like Santa Claus.That is an addiction. I knit all the time even while watching TV, waiting at Doctor's Clinic,etc. I am happy to say that the very Scene of my Knitting makes others happy even in Starbucks. I bring peace and home atmosphere in an otherwise busy Starbucks where people are rushing and waiting impatiently to get their morning Joe, they look at me and Smile. Even People from different countries and no Language but just smile and say "My Grand Ma Home" in Sign Language.It is good therapy for me and others who see me Knit. Yes some say I have a lot patience which they do not have.That is nonsense. I am proud that I can Knit. One can do whatever craft they like which gives them pleasure. Knitting gives me pleasure and is also good for brain as I knit faster my mind is more alert.By the way at last convention I also bought Skacell Addi Turbo CLICK needles sets, regular,Lace and crochet. They all can be clicked to make size and length needle I want and the German made in Seattle, Stainless Steel points move my knitting Stitches with flying speed. I only Paid $700 which too much as one thinks needles will cost $4 or $5. But they are worth their weight in Gold as I have never had more pleasure Knitting. so That is an ADDICTION!!! The next Knitting convention is coming up end of Feb 2012. God Help Me!


----------



## vchase (Mar 16, 2011)

Just skimmed over all 13 pages here! We are all sooooooo very lucky to have such a productive "habit" if that is what knitting is to some folks. i find it is calming, mind relieving, makes me feel GOOD to produce something! 
Even if it is just a face cloth or dish cloth, they make wonderful gifts and have so many varied patterns I never tire of trying a new one. 
I also do longer projects, but find them to be more restrictive as to portability, and yet they are fund to do too.
I also sew, read and other productive things, but find that knitting has kept ole arthur from my hands and that is a blessing as I have extensive places where he resides abundantly! 
Keep up the good knitting and I love this forum!


----------



## sillysylvia (Aug 8, 2011)

I try to knit every spare minute I can, some days I have more time then others, I prefer being home knitting especially on cold winter nights,then going to go play bingo, etc, & just remember if they think its an addiction you can simply tell them there are worst addictions and this one causes no harm, 
happy knitting


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

Do what you like, like what you do! If it is an addiction it's perfect. Doesn't hurt you or anyone else. My husband is addicted to playing guitar, so I knit while he plays.


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

I thoroughly agree!!! Knitting, crafts and such are much more productive and satisfying.

Karen


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Lakshmi--I don't mean to be rude, but may I ask if you are of Indian descent? Our wonderful SIL is from Madras and we truly love him! It's always fun for us to chat with others who are from India or of Indian descent.


----------



## LUVLEE (Nov 20, 2011)

Mrs. Mac said:


> Hi, Luvlee,
> I wonder why some folks seem to measure others by what they prefer. Everyone has their own preferences, and thank God we may enjoy our own interests. Do you ever wonder what really motivates criticism of your enjoyable activities? Those critic may not even realize that they are truly needy, craving the company of others rather than spending time contemplating your own ideas, and enjoying a skill you have developed by choice. My mom had many true sayings. One such is "consider the source." The term "addict" implies some thing undesirable. To me, spending time on card games is a waste of one's life, and would be thoroughly boring. Producing something useful, and enjoing the process, however, is a positive use of time, and carries benefits to me and mine.
> 
> I never learned to play bridge, as my parents did. They had a regular bridge group, and time to play, but it was not daily. Mother had hobbies,and sewed like a professional. Seems to me your neighbors are limited in their interests and accomplishments. Boring! I cheer you!
> ...


Thank you MRS.MAC your words are very comforting and will not change my knitting enjoyment for those who try to discourage me. Hugs!!!


----------



## Bumble (Sep 7, 2011)

I knitted and did weaving when my children were younger, but am able to do much more now.


----------



## allyt (Jul 26, 2011)

If you enjoy your crafts it does not matter what others think.
Life is to short to be miserable. Hugs xx


----------



## Sledladyanne (Dec 15, 2011)

Me Too UYvonne - I always have something to knit wherever I go. I know I am addicted - but a productive one and a satisfying one!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

GrammyLinda said:


> I knit while watching tv, kids, in the car if I'm not driving, which isn't very ofter, but I have my knitting along just in case someone else drives and almost everyplace else. I don't knit at restarants, because I'm afraid something will spill on it, but there are times when I'm waiting for everyone to get done, that I wish I had it. I do knit in church, because I knit scarfs and hats for the homeless, and that is "churchy". I do find I can listen better if my hands are busy. My Pastors wife wants to learn to knit, so I guess he doesn't have a problem with it. We have friends that we play cards with almost every Sat. night, and when one of them takes to long to play, I threaten to go get my knitting. I guess that makes me an addict, and darn proud of it. My dogs have even learned if they want to sit in my lap, yarn will be pulled over them. They even wait for me to move my knitting and make room for them before they jump up.


You have well-trained dogs!


----------



## gotridge (Aug 3, 2011)

Let's face it...there are more harmful things that we could be addicted to I love to knit. The feeling of being productive and creative is very satisfying to me and I find that if I am busy with other things, I miss it. One of my favorite times to knit is in the car on our long trips (8 hours) to OH. I do my best knitting them as there are no distractions...no phone, no TV, no dogs to let out every 10 minutes. Strangly, reading in the car causes motion sickness but knitting does not bother me at all. Maybe because my eyes are focused down on my knitting and I'm not aware of the outside motion. Now the amount of yarn I have is another story...can't stop buying it


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

Anything the interests a person, that they spend time on can be called an 'addiction' by someone. I think you should enjoy your addiction and don't spend so much time with your neigbbours - I think they are the problem here. Seamus


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

Anything the interests a person, that they spend time on can be called an 'addiction' by someone. I think you should enjoy your addiction and don't spend so much time with your neigbbours - I think they are the problem here. Seamus


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

My problem/addiction is yarn buying! I have quite a stash, and I don't need any more yarn, but when my eye gets caught by something beautiful (and reasonably priced), I'll buy it. How to stop doing this?

Hazel


----------



## grandma joy (Dec 27, 2011)

So you are an addict, your not causing the police any problems, only problem is keeping up the money in the wallet, a craft affair is expensive but a lovely way to spend your life. Keep a knitting. LOL


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

Juleen said:


> Lakshmi--I don't mean to be rude, but may I ask if you are of Indian descent? Our wonderful SIL is from Madras and we truly love him! It's always fun for us to chat with others who are from India or of Indian descent.


Yes I am from India. Been in the US for 45yrs. Once in a while I wear my Indian Out fits, other than that, I am as American as Apple Pie. I just enjoy being who I am. I am a Retired Math Teacher from Local University. Enjoying my retirement to the fullest. Knitting over a Pot of Indian Masala chai= Tea in English Bone China Tea sets (Chinz is my favourite next old English Rose ).Happy Knitting!


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

ROFLMAO! I spend at least 5 or more hours a day knitting, sewing and my crafts. I just finished my scarf for special olympics and now I am knitting and crocheting dishclothes for mommy's day. It makes me feel good about making stuff for others. I am gonna be doing a afghan for myself. I hope to finish it so i can enter it in a fair. Its fun to win ribbons, and its fun it ya dont! So no you are not an addict.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

LUVLEE said:


> Just wondering how many hours spent knitting before we are called addicts, I only have about three hours a day to knit but neighbors say i must be a knitting addict to spend that much time knitting. I also sew for that amount of time too and they think I have become a craft slave. I enjoy my hobbies and will keep doing them regardless. Their hobbies are coffee groups, card get togethers and bingo, none of the things I like. I love my peaceful time at home, so relaxing. What do you think friends? This forum is wonderful, as all of you are with all your help and great comments. Love and hugs.


I see, the neighbors must be addicted to TV.


----------



## deescrafty (Nov 18, 2011)

Those of us with limited time just wish we could knit more, craft more. I once had a young man on a bus ask me how I could "do that in public". I said "what, knit? I'd rather be productive than just sit there criticizing others". To me knitting is meditative as well as social; I meet with my knitting group too. I also paint and draw, but there is just something about knitting. Enjoy!


----------



## warpspeedlinda (May 19, 2011)

Addicted??? yes!! yes!! yes!!

When I get home from work I relax and unwind by sitting in my comfy chair and either knitting or crocheting one of my many many projects...
Right now I'm creating a neat looking blanket I'm calling puzzle pieces...and have 5 scarves on needles...hahaha I don't get bored that way...


----------



## Mumah (Nov 15, 2011)

I think I am the addict,I could knit all day with small breaks to do the housework lol :!: :lol:


----------



## seniorknitter (Oct 1, 2011)

I can only strongly recommend that you and your neighbors try a local OPEN meeting of Alcoholics Anonymous. They have listings online and in phone books of all sorts. The stories can be awe inspiring and uplifting. On many levels addiction is a matter of personal choice -- my fingers would fall off if I tried to knit for 3 hours per day plus I wouldn't be able to afford that much yarn. Happy hunting????


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

LUVLEE said:


> Just wondering how many hours spent knitting before we are called addicts, I only have about three hours a day to knit but neighbors say i must be a knitting addict to spend that much time knitting. I also sew for that amount of time too and they think I have become a craft slave. I enjoy my hobbies and will keep doing them regardless. Their hobbies are coffee groups, card get togethers and bingo, none of the things I like. I love my peaceful time at home, so relaxing. What do you think friends? This forum is wonderful, as all of you are with all your help and great comments. Love and hugs.


Speaking for myself, I would say to them, You have your way of relaxing, I have mine!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CJspud (Jan 19, 2012)

They think that you knit to much try 6-7hrs a day mostly a night still go to CWA and view club lawn bowls guess I don't sleep much love my crafts also manage to do my other hobby pixelhobby CJspud


----------



## vivimark (Jan 22, 2012)

I feel the same as you! Whenever I am waiting for anything I have my trusty knitting project there so I am really never waitig at all.


----------



## LUVLEE (Nov 20, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> LUVLEE said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering how many hours spent knitting before we are called addicts, I only have about three hours a day to knit but neighbors say i must be a knitting addict to spend that much time knitting. I also sew for that amount of time too and they think I have become a craft slave. I enjoy my hobbies and will keep doing them regardless. Their hobbies are coffee groups, card get togethers and bingo, none of the things I like. I love my peaceful time at home, so relaxing. What do you think friends? This forum is wonderful, as all of you are with all your help and great comments. Love and hugs.
> ...


Right, as well as bingo, smoking, gossiping. OH MY WORD!! Leave me alone enjoying quiet times with my knitting please neighbor.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

I always have my knitting and a book with me......you would think we would see each other out there somewhere, lol


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

I have thought about branching out doing something else for a wile ,but I can't break away from my own knitting and so I guess that wins out.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

I have thought about branching out doing something else for a wile ,but I can't break away from my own knitting and so I guess that wins out.I have a panic attack if I forget my knitting.it goes where I go.


----------



## Awesumpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Don't worry, three hours is not an addiction... now me on the other hand... I won't stop until I have half of something finished (depending on what it is) or the whole thing in triplicate if its a hat. Now that's an addiction. Three hours is nothing to worry about 7 or over and when you start losing sleep over it, then that's an addiction.


----------



## Awesumpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

czechmate said:


> I have thought about branching out doing something else for a wile ,but I can't break away from my own knitting and so I guess that wins out.I have a panic attack if I forget my knitting.it goes where I go.


SAME!!! Panic attacks all day if I put it down and can't find it


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

I used to live at an apartment complex where the women met at the community room at 6:30 PM on Thursdays for TEA, which was the craziest "tea" hour I'd ever heard of and I flatly refused to join in or to support their VENTING and/or their COMPLAINTS, which was the real reason they gathered. I couldn't stand those women. I thought they were useless.

I now live in a much nicer apartment house where a group of 8 to 10 women gather every single evening of their lives - even Christmas EVE! - to do the same - NITPICK! - but - these women AREN'T gossiping! They're NICE and just TRYing to HELP OTHERS. I think if they would mind their own business, it would take them 24 hours a day!

Okay. Just this morning, our manager said, "Oh, why can't they be like YOU? You don't bother anyone!" 

I'm NOT going to WASTE even one second of my life listening - or PARTICIPATING - in criticizing and complaining about others. There's nothing more destructive than consciously developing animosity toward our fellow humans. Is that a REASON to live?

This is what I did today (after I ate, made my bed, did the dishes and showered) - 1. Attended Osteo Arthritis Exercise class. 2. Came home, made lunch, ate, did a load of laundry and drove to beauty salon. 3. Had a perm in preparation for tomorrow, when I'll attend a practice session for an exercise video I've been asked to participate in. 

The REST of today is mine to do as I please. If I intended to be downstairs for the gab session, I'd be there already. I'm HERE! I know I'll hear, "You didn't TELL us you were getting a perm yesterday!" but I DON'T CARE! I'M HERE AND I'M GOING TO KNIT TILL BEDTIME!! I'm ME and I KNIT!

Happy knitting, ladies! LIVE YOUR OWN LIFE!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Knitting makes me feel productive. I've been known to knit a 12 hr day. I also crochet a 5 day afghan/ 6 to 8 hrs a day - for charity- some may think I'm crazy or obsessed. I find it very relaxing- My 11 yr old granddaughter says I'm awesome. (when she saw the UGG baby boots I made)I like her opinion.


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

well what ever we call ourselves there are a lot of us out there in the same boat!! So climb aboard our forever floating crafting boat and craft away!!! I too knit, sew, crochet and cross stitch to keep myself busy and wouldn't change it for anything!! I love my addiction and it isn't hurting me or anyone else!!! Keep doing what you do....people who complain about it have too much time on their hands and just need to exercise their vocal cords!!! Listen and then ignore!!!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Then I'm addicted too! I think it's a wonderful one as well! You have something to show for your time. I like you enjoy my home. I live in the city and in the afternoon when the sun is shining at my special chair I make a cup of tea and knit in peace and quiet. I block out all the noise that surrounds me. As far as I'm concerned it's an addiction and hope I can live for years to come still doing it!
Enjoy and happy knitting!
Joan


----------



## LUVLEE (Nov 20, 2011)

seamus said:


> Anything the interests a person, that they spend time on can be called an 'addiction' by someone. I think you should enjoy your addiction and don't spend so much time with your neigbbours - I think they are the problem here. Seamus


 Yes you are right I am enjoying my addiction as they call it. This neighbor is new in our area and drops by just to see what I am doing in the house ( just nosey ) that keeps me so busy, she is trying to get a group of ladies together to play rumoli, some sort of game, she told me to get away from my craft addiction and computer and get out of the house (can you believe the nerve ) . I believe I'm the only one in our neighborhood who answers the door to let her in everyone stays clear of her, we were told she was like that where she moved from. I enjoy my little home-based business and making things for people to buy, as well as setting up a booth at the fairs and markets, knowing the things I make are loved and appreciated and no troublesome neighbor will spoil things for me. I am an easy going person and I love and care for people, SHE is going to get the ''BOOT'' from me as well. Thank you so much for your comment, all the friends on KP has been such a help to me,this had been a big load on my mind. I love you all. Big hug!!


----------



## Jillpr (Mar 15, 2011)

I agree with dreamweaver too. Just think of the time wasted if we don't spend it creating something that will be used and loved. Relax, have fun and don't spend anymore time thinking about the negatives that others are determined to throw our way. What we do is very productive as well as all the things mentioned here. Our life should always be lived to the fullest.


----------



## shirleyMus (Nov 5, 2011)

:thumbup: I agree with you without my knitting i would Die. I have made so many friends with knitting. Different groups we have formed and we just get together and knit and knatter. It makes my day.


----------



## LUVLEE (Nov 20, 2011)

Formica said:


> I used to live at an apartment complex where the women met at the community room at 6:30 PM on Thursdays for TEA, which was the craziest "tea" hour I'd ever heard of and I flatly refused to join in or to support their VENTING and/or their COMPLAINTS, which was the real reason they gathered. I couldn't stand those women. I thought they were useless.
> 
> I now live in a much nicer apartment house where a group of 8 to 10 women gather every single evening of their lives - even Christmas EVE! - to do the same - NITPICK! - but - these women AREN'T gossiping! They're NICE and just TRYing to HELP OTHERS. I think if they would mind their own business, it would take them 24 hours a day!
> 
> ...


Thank you, what a wonderful comment. You are precious !!


----------



## LUVLEE (Nov 20, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Then I'm addicted too! I think it's a wonderful one as well! You have something to show for your time. I like you enjoy my home. I live in the city and in the afternoon when the sun is shining at my special chair I make a cup of tea and knit in peace and quiet. I block out all the noise that surrounds me. As far as I'm concerned it's an addiction and hope I can live for years to come still doing it!
> Enjoy and happy knitting!
> Joan


Thanks, Im' with you. Hugs!!


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

I say .. WHO CARES? I grab my knitting when I sit down and take it with me if I go to a place that I have to wait. I'm very impatient when waiting.


----------



## jackieknits (Apr 28, 2011)

Yes, I'm addicted too. I can't sit down without having something in my hands to do. Keeps me from snacking. I love to knit, been doing it for over 40 years and just learned to use circular needles. I have a pattern for a hat that I can't seem to quit making. It's so easy.


----------



## donya (Sep 10, 2011)

My addiction to yarn and my knitting time is alot cheaper than my husbands. He collects guitars!!!!!


----------



## killashandra (Nov 22, 2011)

Remember an "addiction" does not have to refer to a negative. The Latin Origin from 15951605; < Latin addicti&#333;n- (stem of addicti&#333; ) a giving over, surrender. I love surrendering to the feel of luscious yarn on knitting needles! How about you??? LOL


----------



## cbs338 (Nov 26, 2011)

We are probably all addicted! I can't watch TV, wait for a Dr., etc. without something to do with my hands. I knit every time I get a chance, mostly for charity. That way I have something to do and do something worthwhile at the same time.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I like cards too, but knitting is something that I can do while the TV is on. I can't just sit and stare at the Tv. I either knit or do the daily crossword puzzles, etc. I also love to read. After working for 17 years, when I was able to stay home with my first baby I was so thrilled to be able to have the day to do things I loved to do. I began knitting up a storm, making things I wanted to make whether I could use them or not!! Knit a lot for my kids when they were little. But I hate sewing...that I have no patience for.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Than I have way too many addictions to count! And not a single one is a drug! Whoopee!


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

I knit everyday and have a group at my church that I knit with every Thursday. We were to have a knit in at the church with other groups last week but it snowed and only the die hards showed up. So we're doing it again this week. My husband has cancer and I don't know how much longer I'll have with him, but today I finished the first pair of gloves I ever made. It's the only thing he has allowed me to make for him. His hands or large and he never would wear them because they didn't fit. Now he has a coustom made pair. Addiction maybe, but a lot of love goes into the things we knit. We're just sharing our love.


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

Late in the day now. (I'm on page 16, I think.) Haven't knitted a single stitch for the extreme sleepiness. . . think I may be coming down with something. Oh, well.

But I have so enjoyed reading the posts on this thread. As for myself, I have learned there is much merit in knitting to one's heart's content. The panic attacks have all but disappeared and I require fewer and fewer doses of a tranquilizer whose need stems from life-long anxiety and depression.

Knitting is simply a way of life. I love focusing on a project that brings tangible results and outright joy to others. I love this legacy that Granny gave me. I love the walls and walls of pretty yarns at the stores I frequent. I love beginning a new project. I love the finishing work as well. I love the quietude, the sheer inner peace I feel when the needles are clicking away. I love learning new stitches and new techniques. I love the kind responses when others receive my knitted goodies. *AND I ESPECIALLY LOVE ALL OF YOU, MY KP FRIENDS.*

         xoxoxoxo


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Sallyannie said:


> I would rather have your hobbies than theirs, definitely


I would, too. My golfing "buddies" don't understand why I'd rather knit than play. I'm pretty good at knitting! Can't say the same about golf!! I've "earned" this time in my life - 
I want to enjoy it! My way!!


----------



## shshipp (Oct 9, 2011)

I try to knit everyday. I have been told " you must have too much time on your hands"...hmmmm look at all the lovely sweaters and vests and hats and scarves I have. And look how many my friends and family have. None for you !!!!


----------



## SandyC (Jun 27, 2011)

I have enjoyed reading all the comments on this subject. Not much more to add except I agree with all the folk who love to knit and find it relaxing. I love that since I retired, I can knit a while then do a little housework, sit back down knit some more, do some cooking, sit down and knit, well you get the idea, knitting is my "addiction of choice". More power to those who like to spend their time watching tv, playing card,etc. I would just rather do something constructive with my time.but each to their own.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

If there is a moment of the day when I am not thinking about knitting; on the computer reading about, discussing or designing knitting; swatching knitting; knitting for fun; knitting because I'm waiting or watching tv; or dreaming about knitting (really!)at night, then I'm sure I can't find it.

Nor would I want to. Addiction????


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

LUVLEE said:


> Just wondering how many hours spent knitting before we are called addicts, I only have about three hours a day to knit but neighbors say i must be a knitting addict to spend that much time knitting. I also sew for that amount of time too and they think I have become a craft slave. I enjoy my hobbies and will keep doing them regardless. Their hobbies are coffee groups, card get togethers and bingo, none of the things I like. I love my peaceful time at home, so relaxing. What do you think friends? This forum is wonderful, as all of you are with all your help and great comments. Love and hugs.


Take the quiz at the following if you really need someone else to tell you if you are addicted. lol Anyone who thinks to ask or say I wonder if I am addicted to knitting is.

http://www.thedietdiary.com/blog/lucia/333


----------



## schellwendy (Oct 2, 2011)

I think that we have a wonderful addiction! I love knitting too and doing all the crafts I can afford to do. I work full time, but my husband works afternoon shift so I have lots of 'alone time' for my knitting! I love it, and all you you lovely ladies!


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

LaurieJanesplace said:


> LUVLEE said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering how many hours spent knitting before we are called addicts, I only have about three hours a day to knit but neighbors say i must be a knitting addict to spend that much time knitting. I also sew for that amount of time too and they think I have become a craft slave. I enjoy my hobbies and will keep doing them regardless. Their hobbies are coffee groups, card get togethers and bingo, none of the things I like. I love my peaceful time at home, so relaxing. What do you think friends? This forum is wonderful, as all of you are with all your help and great comments. Love and hugs.
> ...


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

bizzyknitter said:


> LaurieJanesplace said:
> 
> 
> > LUVLEE said:
> ...


I got 51% - I have the "potential". LOL
Little do they know!!


----------



## ba engle (Nov 13, 2011)

I myself could crochet, knit or tat all day long if I didn't have other things to do. When I was planning for retirement, I did not plan trips and such, I could only think of how much time I could spend on needlework, learn more needlework, draw and paint. This is what I'm spending my time doing now....and I don't care if my friends don't understand. I love it. 

So keep on enjoying your addiction!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

The Lord gave us a mind to resist the temptations of the world at will-I don't feel that knitting is sinful, it is productive use of leisure time. Be sure to use balance and thoughtfulness of others and be kind loving and patient with those who don't understand or prefer to use leisure time less productivly. Marlark Marge


----------



## LUVLEE (Nov 20, 2011)

LaurieJanesplace said:


> LUVLEE said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering how many hours spent knitting before we are called addicts, I only have about three hours a day to knit but neighbors say i must be a knitting addict to spend that much time knitting. I also sew for that amount of time too and they think I have become a craft slave. I enjoy my hobbies and will keep doing them regardless. Their hobbies are coffee groups, card get togethers and bingo, none of the things I like. I love my peaceful time at home, so relaxing. What do you think friends? This forum is wonderful, as all of you are with all your help and great comments. Love and hugs.
> ...


HELLO, Thanks for the comment, I took the quiz--- got 39% saying not addicted , surprised I took the test. Got the answer I needed Ha!! I was quite sure I was'nt that I just like knitting as a hobby and really enjoy being creative and the relaxation.


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

The problem with the addiction quiz is that it assumes the ability to travel (to conventions), a certain level of financial resources and control over time. I cannot knit more than three hours in any one day and not every day, for medical and other reasons, nor can I travel. I do somewhat obsessively think about knitting and spend to much computer time reviewing knitting stuff. I think a test should be devised which would not label me 40% "or a beginner"--that hurt!!!


----------



## shirleyMus (Nov 5, 2011)

:thumbup: :lol:  :-D I agree with you 100%


----------



## arlinelit (Jul 22, 2011)

It is relaxing and soothing and I bet they would love to have knitting or crafting as an outlet if they tried it. Keep those needles going and enjoy your little bit of luxury, time spent doing something you love.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

tielma said:


> I am learning the Portuguese method, and is it addictive? Ab-so-LUTE-ly! Right now I am having breakfast and can hardly wait to get to my knitting. Been knitting for 80 years. I call that being an addict of the best kind!


If you have been knitting for 80 years that is another reaeson to knit. If you ever notice people who knit or crochet seem to live longer than others who don't.


----------



## Linary (Jun 12, 2011)

When we go to church every Sunday some of our neighbors say that we are churchy. Maybe we are knitty.


----------



## lettuceshop (May 20, 2011)

LUVLEE said:


> Just wondering how many hours spent knitting before we are called addicts, I only have about three hours a day to knit but neighbors say i must be a knitting addict to spend that much time knitting. I also sew for that amount of time too and they think I have become a craft slave. I enjoy my hobbies and will keep doing them regardless. Their hobbies are coffee groups, card get togethers and bingo, none of the things I like. I love my peaceful time at home, so relaxing. What do you think friends? This forum is wonderful, as all of you are with all your help and great comments. Love and hugs.


I concur with you wholeheardedly. I am retired and loving having the time to do the things I was stressed to do while working.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I took the addiction quiz scored at 56% NOT ADDICTED but I'm sure addicted to KP :-D


----------



## ert (May 9, 2011)

bizzyknitter said:


> LaurieJanesplace said:
> 
> 
> > LUVLEE said:
> ...


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

just read it is very good for your blood pressure to do any kind of sewing - so there is your answer "if I didn't do, this I might not be as healthy or nice" lol


----------



## mamaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

not to be contrary, but addicts do find pleasure in the addiction: gamblers get a rush, alcohol covers up/dulls feelings and helps cope, heroin addicts feel mellow. For a long time I have winced at the term when applied to my glorious hobby. How about "enthusiast" ?


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

LUVLEE said:


> Thanks SALLYANNIE, I agree. All the comments are making me feel so good, I felt kind of down and I certainly am not about to stop something I love doing. Hugs!!


I agree with you 150% with everyone who has commented because i have been knitting since I was 11 years old and have a feeling and a sense of accomplishment and satisfaction when I finish a project and give it to someone that loves my handiwork.


----------



## bent needles (Jan 22, 2012)

Knitting is just like eating. It's just what you do. No worries about what the neighbors say, I have noticed that the neighbors seem to say something about everything. Bent Needles


----------



## KnittingGran (Nov 23, 2011)

flockie said:


> I have been knitting for 2 years now and find it very relaxing. I too take my knitting everywhere I go, except out to dinner at a nice restaurant and church. I wish I could knit while on a train or in the car, motion is an issue for me. I think an 'addiction' to knitting or any other craft (am an avid reader as well) is far better than some of the more destructive addictions out there.


I also suffer badly from motion sickness, so I always have a project on the go that just requires plain knitting so that I don't have to look down except occasionally.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

lol Linary, yes knitty, nutty, nerds...


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

donya said:


> My addiction to yarn and my knitting time is alot cheaper than my husbands. He collects guitars!!!!!


DH doesn't say a word! He collects die cast models, into trains
and cars! Waiting for me to knit a car cover! LOL!


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

Uyvonne said:


> The world would be a better place if some of us could take up the cause of "converting" drug addicts to knitting addicts. No one ever held up a convenience store to get money for yarn!


I love it! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

LUVLEE said:


> Just wondering how many hours spent knitting before we are called addicts, I only have about three hours a day to knit but neighbors say i must be a knitting addict to spend that much time knitting. I also sew for that amount of time too and they think I have become a craft slave. I enjoy my hobbies and will keep doing them regardless. Their hobbies are coffee groups, card get togethers and bingo, none of the things I like. I love my peaceful time at home, so relaxing. What do you think friends? This forum is wonderful, as all of you are with all your help and great comments. Love and hugs.


  You could tell your neighbor that you prefer to spend your time productively, rather than playing cards and gambling (bingo). Personally, I can't think of anything more boring than bingo... :lol:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Another take on all the ideas of crafting! Some of my friends say that they do not want all the mess of craft items all over the house, but a house is a "home" so if it is super clean and uncluttered, it must be very boring! But, they sure enjoy the knitted dish cloths at birthdays and other events. How can a person just sit after dinner and not do ANYTHING!

I am not dirty by no means, but you will find craft items everywhere except the kitchen/bathrooms, but the rest of the house is "fair game!" Jane


----------



## indiangirl (Oct 31, 2011)

Yesterday , my brother , told me ,after not having seen me knit for so many years ,"I hadnt realized that you had such hidden qualities " and so I told him "I hadnt realized either!" LOL


----------



## Danceman (Dec 27, 2011)

Well I would have to say three hours is not enough, when i get up i start my projects I go to a crochet club on Tuesday and a knitting club on Wednesday, So I would not say your addicted Yet. Keep up the good work, I love doing it and I spend more time knitting and crocheting than anything else. We all have hobbies weather it is knitting and crocheting gambling Bingo, dancing it just what we love to do, besides knitting and crocheting I cook and bake. So what's the addiction?


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

I attended an event last evening and the main speaker had been a member of George Bush's cabinet. There he was, rattling off names of so many heads of states, diplomats, etc. and there I was, directly in front of him, knitting along. What fun.


----------



## LUVLEE (Nov 20, 2011)

marimom said:


> I attended an event last evening and the main speaker had been a member of George Bush's cabinet. There he was, rattling off names of so many heads of states, diplomats, etc. and there I was, directly in front of him, knitting along. What fun.


Way to go!!! I love it.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

We have the honor of visiting our SIL and daughter at the same time his parents are here visiting from India. We so enjoy being with them and have become good friends. To know we all share a grandchild (India and Arizona) is such a connection!


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

I have an addiction to a 'lived in home' it is mine and I love it - it can be called untidy. Some people have addictions to 'Show Homes' Everything can be called an Addiction. It is an odd word used too many times. I love knitting it keeps back the boredom. I read but am limited by eyesight. We all are a 'one of 'person, and.do what makes us happy without hurting anyone else. That is the way it should be. Seamus.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Yep, addicted . . . and proud of it! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

grandmann said:


> I took the addiction quiz scored at 56% NOT ADDICTED but I'm sure addicted to KP :-D


Love it - me too! :thumbup:


----------



## juanitah03 (Nov 8, 2011)

flockie said:


> I have been knitting for 2 years now and find it very relaxing. I too take my knitting everywhere I go, except out to dinner at a nice restaurant and church. I wish I could knit while on a train or in the car, motion is an issue for me. I think an 'addiction' to knitting or any other craft (am an avid reader as well) is far better than some of the more destructive addictions out there.


Much to a lot of people's dismay, I have taken my knitting to restaurants (usually arrive ahead of my husband if we are meeting at a restaurant near his work) so have to do something while I am waiting on him and I don't go to fancy restaurants. Also I have knitted in church, though it is usually something small and most people don't notice that i am doing it. I know that is bad but I have ADHD and find it very hard to just sit and listen. I also listen better when my hands are busy so I would rather them be busy knitting or crocheting than scribbling which is my next choice. Sorry if I offend anybody by knitting in church. I used to allow my then 4 year old son to cross stitch during church so that he sat quietly instead of creating a disturbance for others. I always have a knitting project waiting by my purse to take with me when I walk out the door.


----------



## DebNannyMom (Oct 10, 2011)

Believe I am in good company about taking my knitting everywhere-including church. I do put it away for preaching because I love to take notes. And beforehand I am in the choir!
I even had it in the assistant principal's office for a disciplinary action for our son. Was just knitting away the whole time he was talking. My husband later said he thought that was rude. Told him that asst. Principal and I go years back, but I would yield to his decision and not knit during the official part of the discipline.
Other than that, the knitting is with me most times. I do not cook, eat, or bathe with it. And I don't type on line with it either...just am not that good.
Loved the idea of putting knitting needles in the hands of REAL addicts to keep them occupied to rehabilitate them. Worthy idea.


----------



## bookladychris (Sep 30, 2011)

It may seem scary, but you sound a lot like me or vise versa! I find that if I have a large enough purse, no one knows what you have and what's wrong with knitting a bit here and there. I'm too tempted at work so I try not to take it there and if I do, I keep it in my purse which is locked in a cabinet. I find socks the easiest to knit on the go because it's small.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

vpatt said:


> I always have my knitting and a book with me......you would think we would see each other out there somewhere, lol


I'll definitely be looking for you if I'm ever in Virginia!


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

My family and friend are always commenting on how strong my hands and arms are...lol i attribute it to knitting and crocheting! many of my friends now have enlarged and stiff joints, but my hands and fingers are as straight as arrows..and absolutely no swelling or enlarged joints...


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

I also love my homeness..

Reading and knitting..

Don't let them bother you.. they probably just don't know how to knit...

I find its relaxing, enjoyable and it keeps my sanity!!!

Just Enjoy what you do and Be Happy!!!


----------



## bjbailey1 (Mar 21, 2011)

DebNannyMom said:


> Believe I am in good company about taking my knitting everywhere-including church. I do put it away for preaching because I love to take notes. And beforehand I am in the choir!
> I even had it in the assistant principal's office for a disciplinary action for our son. Was just knitting away the whole time he was talking. My husband later said he thought that was rude. Told him that asst. Principal and I go years back, but I would yield to his decision and not knit during the official part of the discipline.
> Other than that, the knitting is with me most times. I do not cook, eat, or bathe with it. And I don't type on line with it either...just am not that good.
> Loved the idea of putting knitting needles in the hands of REAL addicts to keep them occupied to rehabilitate them. Worthy idea.


I like this idea too. It is really hard to drink, smoke, eat or anything else for that matter when you have two knitting needles or a crochet hook in your hands. I also do counted x stitch and that would be good for REAL addicts too!! LOL

Happy knitting guys


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Are you knitting and crocheting with dumbbells,it's hard to believe that knitting and crocheting keeps your hands thin and your arms strong. I have thin hands I also have arthritis,but right now my knuckles are not swollen. I guess your one of the LUCKY PEOPLE keep up the good work.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

How wonderful! I agree totally.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

I am definitely addicted. Take my knitting to do always, except of course when driving. Just spent 5 hours on train ride home today, so got lots of knitting done.


----------



## arlenerehberg (Dec 19, 2011)

I love my knitting and I also crochet and paint, I stay busy all the time, and love what I am doing. I have always said people that don't do crafts are missing out. I love my crafts.

Fran


----------



## Jillpr (Mar 15, 2011)

I love all crafts too. I agree with you Fran


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

A lady friend took her knitting to a faculty meeting at the school we taught in. Since his meetings tended to be long, often and mainly boring I was thinking of tucking a project in my purse. The next day's faculty notes included no knitting would allowed on campus. I guess he thought women couldn't multi-task! <g>


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

I think that if you have been hiding your stash and take a project (or several) wherever you go and your wroking on those projects inspite of any pain from carpul tunnel or arthritis or what ever reason for the pain, you truely love what you are doing and yes...rather addicted 

Just my thinking...but I have stash I have been trying to hide from my hubby for years...

When I had gone to Moms to take care of her... hubby found stash. Well, needless to say, I must use up some of the stash before I can buy more (that he knows about). And, with being gone nearly 2 full years, I have a WHOLE lot of cleaning up to do here now.


----------



## mamaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

I have a few knitting books in the bathroom!


----------



## gemk13 (Nov 30, 2011)

Anything becomes an addiction when it interferes with you living your preferred life. As long as you make time for the people and things that are important in your life, you are not addicted. I do several things for hours at a time: watch tv, knit, read, the computer, talk to friends on the phone, etc. I also make sure that I don't ignore my husband or daughter and I make time to meet with friends and to go to Tai Chi class. Life is what we make it and if knitting makes you happy then why worry about someone who doesn't understand why you do it?


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

Boy, I can sympathize with this! I only taught public school for 10 years, and always dreaded those faculty meetings. I am sure the administrators believed that the meetings were necessary, to most already overburdened teachers they were time killers, and not very memorable.

On the other side, when Texas started grading teachers by having an observer in classes, I remember one of observations. My principal sat in the back of the room, mentioned that I and the class should just ignore him. We did, until we noticed he was snoring. All of the students were awake and paying attention. No one said anything to him. When the bell rang, he exited the Home Ec lab, stood at the door a moment, and told me: "That was a very interesting lesson, well organized!" I thought: How would you know? But said nothing. I am sure he was just over-tired, hard job being principal. Right? 


Juleen said:


> A lady friend took her knitting to a faculty meeting at the school we taught in. Since his meetings tended to be long, often and mainly boring I was thinking of tucking a project in my purse. The next day's faculty notes included no knitting would allowed on campus. I guess he thought women couldn't multi-task! <g>


----------



## levsgirl (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi Luvlee: THEY can call it whatever THEY like. The funny thing is that we're not sitting around making judgments on their hobbies (if they have any!). I am never without my needles or a book (mostly my needles). I cannot, literally cannot sit and do nothing. That is a waste of time for me. I have always knitted, recently within last 10 yrs crocheted and I give it all away except the few afghans and sweaters I've made for our home. If I didn't have my needles I'd be loony!!! You are on the right track, my dear. Just tell 'em -- if they don't like it or if they have an opinion you don't like -- don't look!!! They need to get a life!! Have fun. We only go around once. Yipppeeee!!! :lol:


----------



## ggamron (Mar 31, 2011)

Now that I'm here typing my response I forgot the name of the person who said (liberally paraphrasing) that to have to knit and gain no pleasure would be depressing... Oddly though I remember what row I'm on and how many more before changing on the sweater I'm knitting! I love yarn. I don't care if its scratchy and ugly or plush and beautiful or anything in between. I don't exactly hoard it but close, really close, at least that's what my husband says! I have lots and lots and still want more. I 'visit' my yarn friends when I go to WalMart, even if I'm not actually buying any. Yarn makes me happy and making things with that yarn makes me even happier. I find a yarn I just hafta have and I buy it not knowing what I'm going to make with it, it's sort of the 'just to have it' syndrome. I have it therefore I am happy. There's always a ball or ten somewhere close by. Yesterday I went to the doc and out pops my needles while the ball hid in my purse. I have been known to stuff the ball in one jacket pocket and my needles in the other 'just in case'. If all this makes others think of me as an addict then so be it, I'm a happy addict with some awesome clothing and accessories that they are openly jealous of! I knit to stay sane and stay sane to knit! :-D


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

One time when my husband and I were shopping,of course had to go find the yarn dept. I was in a store and I didn't know where it was. So all of a sudden my husband isn't behind me or next to me and I hear him calling my name,as I turned into the next isle here he is with the yarn dept. He said he heard it calling my name and he thought he would find me there. He didn't care how much yarn I had. Good guy.


----------



## ggamron (Mar 31, 2011)

NIIIICE! Knitting books in the bathroom! I hadn't thought of that!


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

LOL, I had wonderful principals right up to the last one and then it was all downhill. He even put up his stock portfolio for all of us to see how much money he was making. Since we were barely making our bills (and sometimes not making them) I truly wasn't impressed! <g> I still think if I could have taken my knitting in I'd been a happier camper!


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

levsgirl said:


> Hi Luvlee: THEY can call it whatever THEY like. The funny thing is that we're not sitting around making judgments on their hobbies (if they have any!). I am never without my needles or a book (mostly my needles). I cannot, literally cannot sit and do nothing. That is a waste of time for me. I have always knitted, recently within last 10 yrs crocheted and I give it all away except the few afghans and sweaters I've made for our home. If I didn't have my needles I'd be loony!!! You are on the right track, my dear. Just tell 'em -- if they don't like it or if they have an opinion you don't like -- don't look!!! They need to get a life!! Have fun. We only go around once.
> Yipppeeee!!! :lol:


Well said! I am like you - unable to sit and do nothing. My knitting goes everywhere except to dinner and dancing!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Do you make that long train ride often? Where do you live?


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Do you make that long train ride often? Where do you live?


We live in Cootamundra country town about 450 kms west of Sydney, and no the only time we do it is if we have to visit Sydney. We could drive, but the traffic in Sydney is horrendous and there is very little parking, and what there is is so expensive. Some places charge $77 a day at least, so its the train for us.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I have looked at my books in the bathroom before, It helps the time to go. Weird, but I don't do it too often


----------



## anjade (Nov 25, 2011)

Uyvonne,
I also knit whenever I have to wait somewhere and I get the same comments. I am going to "borrow" your reply next time. I have also noticed that if I'm knitting in a place where little kids are present, they seem to be fascinated by it.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow! We are getting ready for the USA Super Bowl which is making Indianapolis crazy with people and traffic. Guess we are lucky about the usual traffic people and parking. My husband has always wanted to go to Australia, but is having health problems so we will be staying home for now. Who knows what the future holds for traveling as we were in Hong Kong, Beijing, Indonesia, Maylasia and Singapore in 2006. Would love pictures of your country via email at [email protected]


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I travel from Springwood to the city (Sydney) because of the parking issues and the train is usually pretty good except for the track works which occurs quite often here in the mountains.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

mavisb said:


> I travel from Springwood to the city (Sydney) because of the parking issues and the train is usually pretty good except for the track works which occurs quite often here in the mountains.


Got caught up in the trackworks going into Sydney the other morning. Left Cootamundra on time (1.46 am) and by the time we reached Sydney we were running 1.1/2 hrs late. Glad I don't have to do that trip too often.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

What is the trackworks?


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Trackwork is where the maintenance team work on the railway tracks and this occurs quite a few weekends during the year. This weekend starting Friday 27 Jan the trains only ran from Springwood to Sydney and then back again, on the 28 Jan they did not have any trains running from Blue Mountains at all and were replaced by buses. It took my daughter four buses that she couldn't get on the first three and it took her almost all day to go to Penrith and then back home again to Katoomba. It always occurs over a weekend. It is hard for the mountain people because it takes so long by bus as they have to go the long way round to get to each station.


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

yorkie1 said:


> What is the trackworks?


Looks like Train Tracks being changed or worked on So the delay.


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

Smitten with knitted here. I love it, addicted---probably--but it's a good addiction. I do charity knitting, too, and lots of baby things (granddaughter) and things for my daughters. It is better than video games and other things, is therapy, relaxing and I love it. I even have knitted in church, but only up in the sound booth sitting out of sight with my hubby who operates a power point booth. I knit during that sermon and believe me, I hear it better than when I'm sitting there daydreaming! Maybe it's because I love listening to a book at home and knitting. That's my idea of multitasking, knitting and "reading" (listening to) a book!


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I think your knitting in church sounds good. Don't think I would do it sitting w/ the congregation tho. I do knit most anywhere else tho, except when riding in a car, bus etc. Car sick Yuck!!


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

HUMMMM, methinks I should invest in books on tapes! Hadn't really thought of that, however, I do often catch up on favorite TV shows especially National Geographic and History channel specials that hubby really doesn't like. I minored in archeology and would have loved to have done field work but I truly hate getting dirty and sitting on hard rocks all that long! :O) Good thing my true major was in teaching--I loved that, most days anyway!


----------



## reader (Jul 16, 2011)

Sorry,I'm late reading your post. Isn't it a wonderful feeling to be creative? And end up with something to show for your effort. Could your friends be jealous?


----------



## grandma joy (Dec 27, 2011)

what the -----are you doing up at that time of the morning, and I hope you had the needles with you LOL


----------



## reader (Jul 16, 2011)

Sorry, seems my reply to another post got in here. Now how did i do that???????


----------



## LUVLEE (Nov 20, 2011)

reader said:


> Sorry,I'm late reading your post. Isn't it a wonderful feeling to be creative? And end up with something to show for your effort. Could your friends be jealous?


Most certainly.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

ScottyBear, I rec'd your email about pictures of Australia, but was unable to open it for some reason so could you please send it again? I could not get anything from the Internet to work on Sunday did others have the same problem?
Thanks, Jane


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

flockie said:


> I have been knitting for 2 years now and find it very relaxing. I too take my knitting everywhere I go, except out to dinner at a nice restaurant and church. I wish I could knit while on a train or in the car, motion is an issue for me. I think an 'addiction' to knitting or any other craft (am an avid reader as well) is far better than some of the more destructive addictions out there.


Curiously, for me, knitting is something that I CAN do in a car without motion issues. I never could read in the car until my kindle came along. Now, I can read while we are traveling since I can make the font big enough to make the eye motion more up and down than left to right...Yea!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Dear Jane, If you can't open the article, save it and put a dot and then write pdf and then save again and see if you can open the document again.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

When I got that email opened, it said you would send pictures later but did not get that one. Could you please send that again? If I get your email address, I will send you pictures of Indianapolis in its full glory for the Super Bowl. Jane


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I think I have knitted almost everywhere except Church. I will knit on my way to church and on my way home. I don't even cary my bag into church.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Not during church, but possibly when spending the night at church with the youth group,,,,I think I had my knitting there.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Dear Jane, just double click my name and it takes you to where you can leave a pm.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Sounds like jealousy to me. All my friends and family love the knitting outcome. They have no clue how relaxing it can be for a high stress person like me to pick up the needles and knit a few rows. Love that I can pick it up any time and feel wildly creative. Knit on!


----------

